# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Second Darkness: Children of the Void [IC]

## lostsole31

_THE SKY IS FALLING!

A star has fallen and the rush is on! While the crimelords of Riddleport race to be the first to claim the mysterious meteorite, dark works are afoot at the crash site on Devil's Elbow. Things not of this world claw their way forth from skymetal  prisons, hungry for new prey and ready to spread their alien seed  across an unsuspecting world. Can the PCs put an end to a terror that  comes from beyond the night sky and the diabolical magic that summoned  it forth?
_

*DRAMATIS PERSONAE*

*Name
[Player]
*
*Color
*
*Race [Ethnicity]
(gender ID)
*
*AL
*
*Faith*
*Side 1
*
*Side 2
*

*Kwava
[NPC]
*

*Saddle Brown
*
Elf [Ekujae]
(m)
???
???
Ranger ?
??? ?

*Lev
[Kvard51]
*
*Indigo
*
Human [Taldan]
(m)
CG
Cayden Cailean
Daevic (Desire) 4
Skald 4

*Maggie
[farmerbink]
*
*Green
*
Gnome
(f)
NG
Green Faith
Druid 4
[Feyspeaker]
Oracle (Heavens) 4
[Spirit Guide]

*Ozlech "Ozzy" Darkwing
[bcool999]
*
*Teal
*
Tiefling
(m)
NG
Calistria
Harbinger 4
[Ravenlord]
Vizier 4

*Santiago Orcarr
[Spirit/ Aggressive Bread]
*
*Golden Rod
*
Tiefling [Shackleborn, Varisian]
(m)
LG
Abadar
Paladin 4
[Oath of Vengeance]
Warlord 4
[Vanguard Commander]

*Sol Flood
[NPC]
*
*Fire Brick Red
*
Human [Chelaxian] + ???
(m)
NG (CG)
NORELPREF
Alchemist 4
Rogue [Heister] 1/
LA 3

*Tsyra Anrivir
[rypt]
*
*Gray
*
Elf
(f)
NG
Findeladlara
Epilektoi 4
Legendary Geokineticist 4

*Visto
[meemaas]
*
*Blue
*
Suqur [Nisr]
(m)
CG
NORELPREF
Radiant 4
Stormbound 4

*Huginn, Ozlech's Raven
[NPC]
*
*Navy Blue
*
Raven (size S)
(m)
NG
NORELPREF
Companion 4
--

----------


## lostsole31

*Lev*


 

*Description* 6' 5", 185 lbs.; Gray-Blue Eyes, Black Hair

Tall, dark, and handsome, Lev finds it easy to meet and make acquaintances among the fairer sex (probably the unfairer too, but that's not where his interest lies).  He is very fit with broad shoulders, black hair, and grey-blue eyes.  He is always well-groomed, even when he's on the road, and keeps his mustache waxed into small curls on the ends.  His clothing is the best quality he can afford and he keeps it clean and brushed through the judicious use of the _prestidigitation_ cantrip.

*Personality*

Lev is open and gregarious.  He loves companionship, whether that be his friends or his lovers.  He hides some deep scars and doubt related to a father he has never known and a mother who died much too young and seldom had time for him before her untimely death.  He can be a bit obsessive about protecting those he cares about.

*Home of Record*

Riddleport, Varisia, Avistan

----------


## lostsole31

*Maggie*


 

*Description* 3' 5", 38 lbs.; Green Eyes, Auburn-Orange Hair

Tall for a gnome, Maggie has long, usually-braided hair that blends the lines between blazing fire and the auburn of autumn leaves.  Her bright, vibrantly green eyes glitter with pranks thus far unrealized, though her slight limbs suggest that they'll be mental in nature.  She walks with the aid of a long, thin walking stick, and a sickle hangs from a loop at her hip.  

Perhaps most surprisingly, a badger that must outweigh her by at least double plods along placidly at her hip.  It gazes about with a bit more intention than most animals, and follows Maggie almost unerringly.

*Personality*

Fickle and quick to anger, Maggie prefers pranks to polite conversation.  With her friends the pranks tend to be good-natured and amusing (if occasionally annoying).  With her enemies, describing her response as pranks is perhaps an understatement.  Capricious to a fault, Maggie's as likely to help a struggling animal as she is to bind an annoying person and leave them to deal with it on their own.

*Home of Record*

Undisclosed Gnomish Settlement, Churlwood, Varisia, Avistan

----------


## lostsole31

*Ozlech "Ozzy" Darkwing*


 

*Description* 6' 3", 205 lbs.; Black Eyes, Black Hair

Ozlech isn't a pretty sight to see. His demonic heritage often leaves him with skin blemishes and renders his hair a greasy black mop, which does him no favors with his sickly grey skin tone making him appear a diseased wretch. One of his horns remains on his head as a broken stump shattered by blunt force. His face holds two noticeable scars while his arms are filled with many smaller blade scars. Perhaps a stunning smile could fix his appearance? If only his mouth wasn't full of needle like teeth meant for tearing flesh from bone.

*Personality*

Despite all appearances, Ozlech is a nice fellow that wouldn't hurt anyone who didn't try to hurt him first.

*Home of Record*

Riddleport, Varisia, Avistan

----------


## lostsole31

*Santiago "Ago" Orcarr*


 

*Description* 6' 3", 225 lbs.; Orange Eyes, Black Hair

Santiago, or Ago to his friends, always shimmers when he enters a room. Many debate whether this is Abadar's light, or simply the golden ornaments that adorn him. He is a tall, stocky tiefling with burnished red skin. His long black hair is tightly tied in a ponytail which falls to the center of his back. He is bedazzled with various pieces of jewelry and piercings, including a chain that bridges the gap between his two horns. He wears fine chainmail, which carries the symbol of Abadar, and is polished to a mirror sheen. He carries a light flail at his side and a spiked shield on his back. His eyes burn a fiery orange, and he usually carries a stoic expression.

*Personality*

Santiago is a rare exception to the scoundrels and thieves which make up most of the Orcarr family. He is a staunch defender of law and and justice, but he uses them in an effort to raise up the less fortunate, rather than see them abused. His service to Abadar has left him with a healthy love of coin, which is obvious in how he dresses. Above this values however, Santiago is a man who will go to any length to settle his debts.

Ago is greedy nearly to a fault. It is hard for him to resist the draw of coin, and even despite his holy mannerisms, he can easily lose his composure when large amounts of money are involved.

*Home of Record*

Riddleport, Varisia, Avistan; Recently returned from Absalom

----------


## lostsole31

*Sol Flood

*
*Description* 5' 5", 115 lbs.; Dark Brown Eyes, Jet-Black, Red-tinged hair

Somewhat underfed-looking. Close-cropped jet black hair with tinges of  red at the ends. Eyes: Dark Brown. Complexion: Pale but not anemic.

*Personality
*
Generally spiritual, but not specifically religious.  He believes in  decency and the alleviation of suffering.  Cruelty is a cancer that  should be removed.  Goodness may come from a temporary ill.  Altruism is  an important guide to his inner moral compass.  One must be willing to  suspend one's personal interests to render assistance to those in need.

*Home of Record*
Brastlewark, Archduchy of Sirmium, Empire of Cheliax, Avistan

----------


## lostsole31

*Tsyra Anrivir


*
*Description* 5' 10", 120 lbs.; Turquoise Eyes, Platinum Hair

With pointed ears protruding through silver hair as smooth as polished metal, and framing eyes that shine like gemstones, Tsyra might be fuller in the face than other elves, but she still cuts a slim and striking figure by the standards of the younger races.  Holding her head high and her shoulders back, she conducts herself with a refined, almost regal quality.

Dressed in the finest elven robes, and with no weapons visible on her person, there are few details that might suggest her capacity to defend herself in combat.  The glint of mithral rings may be visible on occasion beneath the collar of her robes, and those who happen to touch her skin may wonder if they're touching flesh or stone.

*Personality
*Accustomed to the courtesy and deference her name affords her within Kyonin, Tsyra is wholly unprepared for what awaits her in Riddleport.  To say nothing of the fact that she is often more interested in bladed weapons than she is in other people, her demeanor is dryly formal and her manners are sharpened to so fine a point that they might wound inadvertently.

Tsyra is well educated and often an eager learner, but when she sets her mind to a task, she tends to pursue it so obsessively as to ignore pertinent facts and advice to the contrary.  Compounding her stubbornness is her pride, and her awareness of how she will be received back home should her brief excursion prove fruitless.

*Home of Record*
Kyonin, Avistan

----------


## lostsole31

*Visto


*
*Description* 6' 0", 70 lbs.; Black-Red Eyes, Black Feather, with pink, bald, head and neck

Visto is a fairly tall humanoid, bearing the head of a vulture, along  with wings, covered in black feathers. While his body is still fairly  similar to a human, it's easy to tell he's in good shape, while not  overly muscular, he's at least at a healthy weight. His customized  Leather armor overlaps his basic traveling clothes, and his sharp talons  round out the look. 

*Personality
*
Visto is a friendly person who believes strongly in nature. He  habitually speaks in the third person, and when he has taken to an ally,  he will fiercely defend them at virtually any cost.

*Home of Record*

Calphiak Mountains, Varisia, Avistan

----------


## lostsole31

_The Race Is On!

The Gold Goblin Gambling Hall is looking to sponsor its own skymetal-hunting team to go to Devil's Elbow - the island site of the recent meteor strike - and stake a claim! 
Not only is the management a casino owner, but several of our associates have recently been seen about town doing good works in helping Riddleport recover from the tsunami that struck as an after effect of the meteor strike.

And when the mission is over, if we work together well, employment as a junior partner in running a top-notch casino could be in your future! 

Persons of skill - preferably in physical combat, magic, and/or a variety of practical knowledge - are most desirable. 
Of particular note, we are looking for the following positions: a linguist, Undercommon preferred; an engineer, or one knowledgeable in practical understandings of metallurgy; and a morale officer for the casino, but if secondary skills are good enough, for the expedition as well.

Please ask for Sol Flood at the Gold Goblin Gambling Hall.


_Disclaimer: The Gold Goblin Gambling Hall is an equal opportunity employer. We will not discriminate and will  take affirmative action measures to ensure against discrimination in  employment, recruitment, advertisements for employment, compensation,  termination, upgrading, promotions, and other conditions of employment  against any employee or job applicant on the bases of race, color,  gender, national origin, age, religion, creed, disability, veteran's  status, sexual orientation, gender identity or gender expression.

----------


## Kvard51

Lev rubs his eyes as he peruses the sign.  "_Morale officer?  I could definitely keep morale up among the serving girls..._, he thinks with a chuckle.

He makes his way to the Golden Goblin.  As he enters, he says, *"I'm here to speak with Sol Flood about a job..."*

----------


## Farmerbink

"*Sit still I gotta read this!*" the uncouth Gnome gripes, grabbing unceremoniously at anything that might serve as a handhold.  With a single grunt, the oversized badger seems to convey begrudging acceptance as he patiently suffers this latest indignation.  Precariously perched atop the beast's shoulders, Maggie rises to her knees to get close enough to read the details of the post.  Gnawing on the last of the salted meat she was able to afford after wandering into the city, she reads aloud "*Yuk'n be mscle, Scruff.  I know some mag'c, 'n I'kn shpik Undercom'n, too!*" she muses, uncomfortably dry-mouthed.  Finally, she manages to swallow the bite, and glances down forlornly at the now-empty waxed paper.

"*Suppose if we want to keep eatin' I better go ask, eh?*"  Chuckling at some unspoken joke, the fire-haired Gnome slides down her companion's striped flank and begins to stride purposefully down the street.  After taking a brisk dozen paces or so, she suddenly pulls up short.  "*'Scuse me, miss?*" she calls, interrupting a pair of woman gossiping nearby in the midmorning sun.  "*Can either of you point me towards the 'Gold Goblin Gambling Hall?'*"  She offers her most winsome smile (which is, in fact, _quite_ winsome), and begins heading in the indicated direction.  

"*Thanks a bunch!*" she calls over her shoulder, as she breaks into a skipping step, gawking openly at the grand buildings and frowning unhappily at the intermittent signs of pervasive waste.  "*C'mon Scruff, let's go get some food! er- ...money!  Then we'll get more food!*"

----------


## rypt

Tsyra enters the Gold Goblin Gambling Hall with two sheets of paper held flat between her hands.  After taking a moment to appraise the interior of the hall -- cleanliness, aesthetic appeal, noise, etc. -- and making no effort whatsoever to disguise her approval or lack thereof,  she approaches whoever she first perceives to be an employee.  *"Greetings.  Are you employed by this establishment?"*  If she receives an answer in the affirmative, she holds up the first sheet of paper, which is one of the advertisements that had been posted around town.  *"I desire to speak to Sol Flood regarding his expedition to the island of Devil's Elbow.  I have prepared a document detailing my qualifications to join."*  At that, she trades the first sheet for the second, which is nearly a full page of immaculate handwritten script listing Tsyra's educational background, training and expertise, including names of instructors and the years through which she received instruction.  Most substantial among the various entries is the section detailing her work as a bladesmith and the instruction she received from her father, "Talthyn Anrivir, successor to the Royal Forgemaster of the Viridian Queen of Kyonin."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tsyra will remove a page from her sketchbook to prepare her 'resume.'

----------


## lostsole31

The Gold Goblin Gambling Hall is not currently filled with customers, but there are glaziers replacing whole sheets of glass, and it looks like there was quite a battle here recently.

Whomever you each meet will usher your to see Sol Flood (see spotlight post, above), a relatively friendly sort, which is offset by some level of awkwardness. Your initial interviews are very quick, and then you are asked to return in the later afternoon.

In the late afternoon, the three of you (Maggie, Tsyra, Lev) are together as an interviewing panel are across from the three of you.  The interviewing panel consists of Sol Flood and his recent junior partners - Ozzy Darkwing, Ago Orcarr, and Visto.

Sol looks to his three assistants and says, *"At current, the three of them are the current finalists for the job. Maggie the gnome there is looking for the linguist slot and she has a pony-sized badger currently in a separate stall in the stables; Tsyra Anrivir brings many bona fides from Kyonin regarding an engineer and metallurgy expert; and Lev there is not only a potential Morale & Activities Officer for local work, but looks stout enough and seemed willing to go on the expedition.  

"Ozzy, Ago, Visto? Any questions you'd like to ask them regarding their fitness and qualifications, as our lives will depend on them if hired?"*

----------


## meemaas

Visto shakes his head. *"The only thing Visto cares about new Friends is that they make sure not to die. Visto wants new Friends to promise they won't until Old Age."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie blinks several times in rapid succession before falling into a fit of full-bellied laughter.  "*Nobody can promise that!*" she gawks between labored breaths..  "*Don't get me wrong, I don't wanna die, but when you ask for people who can fight... I mean, there's a chance, yeah?*"  She glances around the unlikely gathering, and quickly becomes a little uneasy.  "*I mean...  right?*"  

Rubbing the back of her head visibly self-consciously, she murmurs.  "*Yeah, I'll not die.  For a long time.*"

----------


## Kvard51

Lev laughs too, but his laughter is more of a full-throated roar that makes you want to join in.  *"Sure you can, my gnomish friend.  Let me show you."*  He looks the birdman directly in the eye and says, *"I make an oath to you by my father's name that I will not die until I am old and gray."*

He looks around at both sides of the gathered group, a huge grin on his face, *"Will that suffice?"*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago chuckles softly, listening to the exchange, casting his eyes over the assembled applicants. His face is stern, like a general inspecting his soldiers.*
Im glad that youre aware of the risks involved.* he turns to Sol, the adornments on his armor jingling softly.
*Theyve got enthusiasm at least.
I approve, although Im curious to see how they handle themselves in dangerous situations.*

----------


## rypt

While Lev and Maggie laugh in turn, Tsyra remains utterly stone-faced.  *"Visto, is it?  Your statements suggest a recent loss.  Perhaps the loss of those we are meant to replace?  That is regrettable, but I can make no promise as to my longevity.  When Findeladlara calls me to Elysium, I shall go gladly."*

----------


## lostsole31

The eyes of the interviewER table sort of unconsciously track to the one yet to speak ... the one dressed like a beggar the feast and his turkey-sized raven ... Ozzy.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Reading over the flyer Sol had posted in disbelief once again, Ozzy pinched the bridge of his nose in consternation. This will be the last time Ozzy lets Sol get away with vague answers like having feelers out for talented help. In any case here they were, time to see what the cat, or in one specific case badger, drug in. 

*Yes, well I suppose I should ask some questions to keep with the form of an interview if nothing else. 

You there, Maggie yes? You claim to be fluent in Undercommon. It is through non-magical means that you can speak and understand the tongue yes? It would be disastrous if such expertise was needed and unavailable due to spell fatigue or other environmental factors like antimagic. Secondly would you be willing to teach the language to others during your employ? Lastly, as it ties in to Vistos request, what methods do you have to stave off death for another day for yourself and allies.* Ozzy listens intently to the responses given before nodding and turning to the next interviewee.

Turning to their eager engineer, Ozzy makes a show of glancing through her resume before deliberately pushing it aside and ignoring it. *Miss Tsyra, I did pronounce that correctly yes? I will admit to my Elven being rusty. You have provided quite the list of references, education, and accomplishments. Unfortunately due to the tightness of our schedule to mount this expedition swiftly we were unable to contact and verify your qualifications. So allow me a practical question or two. Say while on the expedition we encounter a deposit of metal we believe to be sky metal. However it is buried or mostly encased by the surrounding stone. What method would you propose to quickly and safely extricate the metal before our claim was unlawfully seized by a competitor? Whats more, how would you seek to defend yourself and your fellow employees from said unlawful acts which threaten life and limb?*

After listening to Tsyras responses and nodding, Ozzy then turns to Lev, *Lastly we have you Mr. Lev. A Riddleport native like myself unless I misjudge? I may have even ran into you before! If so here is your chance to get back some of the gold which might have disappeared around that time. Tell me in your own words what you think the duties of a Morale and Activities Officer is. Mind your words though, my Ginny here is young and impressionable. No descriptions that would make a Calistrian blush.* Ozzy will gesture to Ginny as he says her name before focusing in to hear what Lev has to say.

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie nods eagerly at Ozzy's question.  "*Oh yes!  You see my mother's got a cousin that never comes to the surface.  She's a real odd-one, that Sidgey.  Anyway, we had to go about half a day's walk, most of it down before we made it to their clan hold to celebrate my grandma's 250th birthday.  And can you believe her hair's still as vibrantly green as ever, spending almost a century underground?  So I've always had a knack for words and how different folks like to use 'em, so while we were there I met a more distant relative- I think he's my second cousin once removed, but these details can get fuzzy.  And besides, I was more interested in the funny way he said 'amethyst' than in how exactly we were related.  But so we were there for almost 3 months that trip, and I learned all about the even darker Gnomes and Dwarves that live deeeeeep underground, and my (I think) second cousin once removed- his name was Quijamite- he taught me Undercommon while we were there.  They just call it common though, isn't that neat!?  So we had lots of time to talk, after all a 250th birthday isn't a trifling matter...*"  When it becomes apparent that Maggie could (and would gladly) regale the gathered company with the entirety of their three-month stay in the nearer portions of the subsurface, no doubt _someone_ gets her back on topic, and reminds her of the other half of the question.

"*Ooooh, riight*" she murmurs.  "*Well, you haven't seen Scruff mad, but he can a pretty compelling distraction when we get in a bind.  And I've got a couple of neat tricks up my sleeve, so long as magic isn't out of the question.  All the same, I'd like to keep the details to myself for now.*"  She immediately begins literally bouncing up and down in her seat, visibly excited.  "*It's so much fun when people see it for the first time!*"  It's hard to be sure, but it seems she's not aware she's spoken the thought aloud. "*Oh!  And I can cast curative magic, too.  and... kinda... sometimes.... see the future.... a little.*"  She finally rattles to a pause- long enough to take 3 breaths, in fact.  Blinking awareness back to the present, she looks up at Ozzy with a polite smile.

"*Will that do?*"

----------


## rypt

Tsyra regards the tiefling in silence for a moment before answering his questions.  *"We of House Anrivir are known to our kind as lindar cemilindalë. Translated literally, it means 'those who sing the songs of the earth,' but I believe our art is known to you as geomancy."*   Up until this point, Tsyra has been sitting with her hands clasped in her lap, but now, she places her right hand, palm up, atop the table.  *"The command of stone and metal is of a great many uses to us, both as craftsmen, and as warriors."*  It is then that a mass of stone begins to grow from her hand, an agglomerate of audibly grinding rock that shifts into a narrow, elongated form.  As she takes hold of one end, a sheared edge takes shape along the exposed length, forming what appears to be a guardless sword.  *"Bladed weapons are my family's specialty, and of those I am capable of wielding in defense of myself and others, I favor this one."*

She eyes the blade for a moment before releasing her grip, at which point it vanishes completely.  She then returns her hand to her lap and her eyes to Ozlech.  *"As to the extraction of metal from stone, I would simply peel away the stone, as one might peel the rind of a fruit."*

----------


## Kvard51

*"You caught the accent, huh?"*, Lev grins at the tiefling, *" I would think the job of the Morale and Activity Officer would be, primarily, to keep things interesting.  Bring a little levity to situations that are too solemn, connect with new people in an enjoyable way, throw the occasional feast.  You know, whatever is required to keep the team functioning at full capacity!"*, You note his smile grow even bigger now, *"Oh, and apparently I'll be expected to kill people and break things.  That I can also do."*

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Ozzy turns to Sol after hearing the candidates answers, *They seem to have the competence for their respective positions. Ill approve their application. We dont really have the time to be too picky if we want to beat others to the prize.*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Listening to Levs last answer, Santiago raises an eyebrow and speaks up. * Im glad to see youre all capable, but I hope that we can keep the killing people to an absolute minimum. Although, that may be optimistic of me.*

----------


## rypt

Tsyra turns her eye to Santiago and his curious expression of optimism.  *"Have you reason to expect mining claims to be violently contested?  Is this typically how Varisians settle their resource disputes?"*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago turns to Tsyra with a grim expression on his face, as if recalling something very unpleasant.*
I certainly cant speak for all Varisians, but Ive known men in Riddleport that would sell their own mother to earn some coin. *  He looks at the other Riddleport natives in the room, realizing the unintentional insult. *Although Im sure there are honest men among them of course.*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Great!"* says Sol. *"This concludes the job interview. We have sleeping quarters upstairs for the three of you if you don't have your own lodging. Bell will be rung for breakfast. Be ready on the morrow for planning meeting."*

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Ozzy raises a brow at Santiago at his honest men of Riddleport comment, but shakes his head and decided not to comment. Who knows, there could be a young lad in Riddleport who hasnt learned better yet. 

Turning to their new hires, Ozzy waves them goodnight and says, *Rest well. We have many things to do in the coming days, and if we do them right well all be a lot richer for it.*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie smiles brightly- but almost immediately it fades to crestfallen.  "*I- uh... I don't suppose you'd let me bring in Scruffy?*" she asks, expecting little.

----------


## rypt

Though the meeting seems to be winding down, Tsyra makes no motion to leave.*"And how is ownership to be structured should we...*" searching for the correct phrase in common, she glances down at the advertisement, *"stake a claim?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Equal shares, plus a party share,"* says Sol to answer Tsyra, then he says, *"You badger is more than welcome. Sorry, I have my own things to tend to before heading out."*

Does anyone have any business other than moving into a bunk upstairs (if they do)?

----------


## Farmerbink

"*Oh, thank you thank you!*" Maggie squeals.  She almost dashes from the room before Sol finishes the statement, but manages just to compose herself and wait for a more express dismissal.  As soon as she's confident it won't be particularly impolite, she dashes to the stable to recover her companion.  

"*Can you believe it, Scruff? We're gonna sleep in a bed!*"  She literally skips back to the main building, Scruffy plodding along placidly at her side.  As she enters, she realizes that she doesn't know where the stairs are- much less which room up there is assigned to her.  Without particular concern for propriety, she wanders into the first floor (of the _Gold Goblin?_) in search of someone who can guide her to her lodging.

----------


## lostsole31

*Sunday, 3 Desnus 4708 AR (Waning Crescent)
85 / 65 F. Trace precipitation. Medium humidity.*

The next day, everyone wakes up, and Sol makes sure breakfast is served to those that eat it. It is a Sunday, a non-working day for most and a religious day even among the semi-religious.

The mysterious shadow in the sky is gone, and the strange events that have been plaguing the city have ended. The falling star that struck Devils Elbow is now accepted by both commonfolk and cyphermages alike as having been the cause of these disturbances, and now that it has fallen to Golarion, the feelings of nervous fear have passed.

Indeed, it was the effects of the relatively small (but still destructive) tsunami that hit Riddleport after the star crashed that have been on the minds of the citys denizens recently. When the wave surged ashore, dozens of ships were beached, with several washed inland and left stranded as far as Wharf Street. Many of Riddleports piers were ruined, and several of the smaller buildings along the waterfront were damaged. Over the days following the event, the crimelords and overlord of Riddleport mobilized in a way rarely seen in the lawless city, working together to put out fires, save citizens who were swept out into the harbor, and kill angry and disoriented reefclaws, sharks, bunyips, and other dangerous sea creatures that suddenly found themselves stranded in the city streets.

In the aftermath, the cost of the damage to buildings and structures rises into the tens of thousands of gold, and the total number slain or swept out to sea by the wave may never be known (thanks to the citys inefficient census practices), although the more conservative estimates place the total number of victims between 150 to 200. Yet despite the disaster, Riddleport is quick to forget the trauma. Those who werent directly harmed by the wave have little compassion for those who do, while those who were affected are universally quick to turn the event from disaster into opportunity. In the days and weeks to follow, the chaos on the waterfront makes for ripe grounds for smugglers, looters, and other violent criminals. Ships that were further out to sea return to find many of their competitors no longer in a position to work against them, and the balance of power among the various pirate captains has shifted dramatically (not that many outside of that violent subculture would notice much difference).

In addition, with each passing day, a new greed continues to grow among Riddleports citizensa greed for skymetal. After the initial shock of the falling star and its impact subsided, the implications of the event sunk in. Skymetal, in any of its seven known varieties, is a valued and much sought-after commodity in any society, but with Riddleports Gas Forges being one of Varisias only public operations capable of smelting such difficult metals, the convenience of the fallen star has many of Riddleports groups eager for a chance at the easy money.

Yet the damage done to Riddleports waterfront and to many of the ships owned by prominent locals has retarded the burgeoning Skymetal Rush. As the days drag on, the race to be the first to reach Devils Elbow slowly takes the city by storm, with those who dont have access to ships scrambling to secure deals with those who do. 

First, is anyone going to, or wanting to, keep Sunday a holy day for themselves?

Second, does anyone differ in what is prepared on their sheets?

After everyone's daily preps and breakfast, Sol calls the group together.

----------


## rypt

When asked about breakfast, Tsyra replies as though Sol were a waiter, listing the various foods she would like to eat without any regard for whether those items are likely to be available in a coastal town recently struck by a tsunami.  Whatever it is that is eventually served, she will not hesitate to share any critiques -- say, whether the fruit is overripe or the bread not baked to her liking.  While picking at her plate, she will pull from her belt an unlined notebook and a wax pencil -- both of which seem too tall to fit in the pockets from which they are removed -- and begin to sketch a rather exquisitely detailed sword hilt.  She remains absorbed in her work up until the moment that when Sol calls the meeting.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Lev's Morning Routine*
Show

Lev, all of your short association thus far with Naysin has been getting used to housing her. She has trained you mentally on how to protect your charges at range, and prepared you for various akashic exercises and opening up your feet and hands especially, but so far it has only been preparation. As if in answer to the destiny that may be upon you, Naysin feels you are ready, and during your 30 minutes of akashic meditation this morning, you finally have results with your first veils! 

The first veil you form is minor. In fact, some of the magic you already know in spell form, but Naysin specifically calls upon that famliarity to help you achieve that first weaving. Faint spectral images whirl about your head, forming faint jewelry of ghostly light. These are called _Aigrette of Specters_, a minor veil not dissimilar to a combination of _haunted fey aspect_ (which you don't know as a skald) and _ghost sound_ (which you do), but allowing a bit more control than either with minor auditory-visual illusions.

The next thing you form is an earring of gold and jade akasha that will help you detect corruption in the form of diseases and poisons (_Earring of Safe Health_), though admittedly your lack of medicine or alchemy means you would only be able to determine the presence, but not the type.

Then, coming from Naysin's power directly and infusing the strange part of Lev's nature known as his "blood slot," is one where Lev's blemishes are all smoothed away to perfection to make himself more attractive noticeable, and magnet to others (_Essence of the Succubus_). This is the very first, and most basic "true veil" (meaning, not a "minor veil" like the first two) that is connected to his passion.

The next passion veil is about manipulating others to get what you want, especially in business, as next appears a gleaming golden band about Lev's waist that seems to  reflect and refract light as though studded with a thousand precious  gems (_Waistband of the Wealthy_).

Finally, even though the last veil to form will not be part of the passion set, it is a passion veil normally if on later days Lev should make it so. Lev's boots are made to seem particularly well-shined and beautiful, with the prevailing thought that one could "fall head over heels" in love. It calls upon being able to quickly fake out a target since Lev isn't particularly well-trained in tripping people and so as not to be attacked on the follow-up where he can do a foot-hook to knock someone down. Because of the bound power of akasha in this veil, it could very possibly be seen as a non-aggressive move, and even the beginning of what some bards and skalds call the "clumsy meet-cute" (_Lover's Tread_).




As breakfast winds down, Sol says, *"It's important for our new persons to know what is happening. To dismiss likely unimportant details and streamline .... the previous proprietor of this place of perdition and predation against those in penury was Saul Vancaskerkin. He betrayed me and my friends - I am the last one here of that group - and I worked with Ozzy, Visto, and others no longer with us to raid the Gold Goblin; capture Saul; and then explore clues to contacts with troglodytes he had with the smuggler's tunnels that lead to the basement.

"Our exploration came to its dramatic conclusion against a strange mauve-skinned elven woman with pure white hair and pure white eyes - no visible slcera, iris, or pupil. I identified the mortification of flesh and her extremely offensive odor not as being connected to the troglodtyes, but rather being common to that of a ghast ... an undead on the same order as ghouls, but one whose paralysis can affect elves .... which is apparently what happened in this woman's life to get to being a ghast. Thing is, I can't identify the purplish coloring or eyes as being connected to the state of either undeath or specifically ghoul fever or that strain common with the rarer ghast.

"We fought her to a draw, in that she killed one of ours but escaped. It wasn't a victory. But in the chamber that had her personal posessions was a journal that none of the rest of us have been able to decode. Maggie, that's where you are going to come in. We want you to decode this journal the best you can while we move forward on our mission. We don't know what this elf wanted, or why, but the excavation she led actually was at the 'root' of the Cyphergate.  Also, her gear was very strange. So, I have her destroyed hand crossbow.  Tsyra, if you can perhaps study that today, and work with Maggie by maybe identifying the type of leather or what was used as the strange pages of her journal, that would be helpful. Meanwhile, I will be working to procure transportation to the Devil's Elbow."*

He sets out the journal and what is obviously a destroyed hand crossbow, but at first glance, the hand crossbow is not of any familiar design (it would require study).

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie wakes mostly refreshed.  She gratefully breaks her fast on anything provided- but chooses to do the actual eating outdoors.  With no apparent realization that Scruff is indeed not a human(oid), she trades bites with the badger chatting idly about her expectations for the day.  Perhaps most surprisingly, she manages to eat almost as much as the oversized omnivore.  

Visibly content, she begrudgingly stables Scruff to rejoin the rest of the group where they were eating.  Eyebrows furrow thoughtfully as Sol describes the unusual Elf, though for the moment she manages to not interrupt.  When it turns out the day's tasks include primarily reading and deciphering, Maggie relaxes a bit.  "*I can look around at it, for sure,*" she offers cheerfully.  "*And it occurs to me, I've got cousins who never come to the surface- and well, they seem a hair darker-skinned.  Maybe this lady was the same thing, but for Elves?*" she adds with a hopeful expression.  

She climbs atop her chair to reach the journal, not especially concerned by the effort.  Still standing, she begins to flip through it from a vantage where she can easily see the fullness of page and binding without having to hold it.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

In my head this is linguistics? Or perhaps not even a check if it's as straightforward as reading a known language.  

Also, whichever skill(s) might apply to identifying the source of a given leather.  Seems like maybe know(nature)?  Or a related craft?

----------


## rypt

Tsyra continues to sketch as Sol begins to recount recent happenings.  At the mention of a strange elven woman, her pencil grows still, and at the mention of a recovered hand crossbow, she sets the pencil down and closes her sketchbook altogether.

*"You encountered this elf before or after the meteorite fell?"* she asks once Sol has finished.

While looking over the pieces of the broken weapon, she attempts to recall any information about elves with either purple skin or featureless white eyes.  She then studies the crossbow more closely, materializing a pair of crystalline-framed spectacles as she does so.  She takes great care in handling the weapon, using her pencil to move the pieces about rather than her hands.  Once she has determined whether the weapon is magical -- and attempted to identify the nature of its enchantments if it is -- she organizes the pieces so as to ascertain whether any critical components are missing.  If it appears to be repairable, shimmering clockwork machinery takes shape around her hands, which she sets down on either side of the collected pieces.  After speaking aloud a prayer to Findeladlara, _"nai máryat mahta ninya má,"_ she sets her mind and magic to piecing the crossbow back together. 

*Spoiler: Elven*
Show

Tsyra's prayer is Elven for "may Her hand guide mine."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tsyra will use her _eyeglasses of magic sight_ to check for any magical auras and _hands of the mender_ if it appears possible to repair the hand crossbow.

----------


## lostsole31

The O.G. can tell the new folk that the meteor hit the evening after their foray's return from fighting the purple ghast-elf.

Maggie and Tsyra both inspect the strange leather, but unfortunately it has gone through enough artificial process that they can't place it.

Tsyra looks at the incomplete crossbow ... for it does not have all pieces present ... and that alone is enough for the _hands of the mender_ to fail completely (there is no extra credit for reforming portions of a destroyed object). It carries no current or lingering enchantment, and both the metal and wood of the stock are not immediately recognizeable, though obviously made from a medium-hard wood and some blend of a steel alloy, surely.

Maggie looks at the journal's contents. It actually isn't written in cypher at all, but could appear that way to the untrained eye. Rather, this appears to be a journal written in Undercommon and in a florid hand but with some strange syntaxes. Maggie, do you read out the contents to those present?

----------


## Farmerbink

With no concern for propriety, Maggie begins mumbling aloud as she reads the journal.  Upon prompting, she starts- having apparently forgotten about the other people in the room.  "*Oh yes, of course!  I'll speak up!*" she comments with a easy smile.  "It starts with..."

----------


## lostsole31

Maggie begins reading to those present (which includes everyone except Sol and Ago, the former on business, the second worshiping in private).

The book is written in Undercommon and is the property of *Depora Azrinae*. Some of the book seems to be a ledger of sorts that lists all of the money Saul had been funneling to her, along with several notes of what that money was spent on (mostly alchemical supplies, spell components, and exotic food to be shipped to Devils Elbowthese shipments were always made at night and by different sailors from whom Depora was careful to hide her true nature). Most of the book seems to be a list of all of the strange and exotic weather effects and other unusual phenomena that have occurred in Riddleport over the past several months. All of these, including the Blot itself, are indicated in the journal as *strange and eldritch side effects from the charging of the glyphs on Devils Elbow,* and that *It would do to further refine the glyphs to minimize such blatant displays lest the enemy receive further warning of the impending apocalypse than we wish to reveal.* The journal goes on to theorize that as soon as the *glyphs are activated and the star is plucked,* the strange side effects such as the shadow in the sky should vanish immediately. The last journal entry indicates that Depora suspects that this event could occur as soon as "tonight."

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Ozzy struggles a bit to pay attention once it appears that the journal was largely a ledger for the money Saul sent to the Ghast. Once the book mentions that the strange weather phenomena attributed to the Blot was not a freak occurrence but orchestrated, Ozzy is paying quite close attention to the rest. 

Finally Ozzy sighs and says, *After all this time with the Blot hanging over our heads, all the investigation and curiosity, most had dismissed it as a strange magical confluence. Guess we know now that it was a side effect of a longer ritual. Though it begs the question of why though. Plucking a star from the sky to ravage the earth is devastating for sure and the tsunami claimed many lives, but Riddleport still stands. I cant think off the top of my head why they would target Devils Elbow.*

----------


## Kvard51

Lev shakes his head at Ozzy's last statement, *"I think you misunderstood.  Devil's Elbow was the power source for something much bigger.  An 'apocalypse' of some sort."*

----------


## rypt

*"I am afraid there is little I can glean from the manner of the crossbow's construction,"* Tsyra shares after examining the broken weapon.  *"I am no arbalest; my expertise lies in bladed weapons and those forged of metal.  If all of its pieces were present, it is likely I could have repaired it, but as they are not, I cannot."* 

As she listens to Maggie's translation, a glower falls on Tsyra's face.  *"That you failed to end her unlife is unfortunate.  An opportunity missed to rid this world of a depraved evil.  If this meteorite was meant to realize her apocalypse, then she has failed utterly, but her work may yet be incomplete.  That she details the requisition of food -- presumably not the humanoid corpses upon which a ghast might subsist -- suggests she has enlisted others to her cause.  When you met her in battle, was she alone?"
*

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Responding to Tsyra, Ozzy says, *She was the only Elf or I suppose Elf-Turned-Ghast if that is what you were asking. She did have some hideous obese creatures fighting for her which we dispatched before fighting her.*

----------


## rypt

Tsyra looks to Ozlech.  *"Given that these creatures were, as you say, 'obese,' it is conceivable that the shipments of food were meant for their consumption.  But since the food was shipped to Devil's Elbow, whereas you encountered the ghast here in the city, it seems more likely that there are others in her company yet unknown.  She will certainly have relayed to them your names and descriptions of your appearances, in which case, you may very well become targets upon your arrival on the island."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie looks up (literally), frowning.  "*So we really should expect to be attacked?  It certainly seems more than a little bit likely that this is gonna come down to who's strong enough to claim the...sun- star- uhhh, what'd you call the metal bits?*"  She nods as someone dutifully (or in exasperation) fills in the gaps.  "*Right!  Skymetal!  That stuff.*"

She chuckles quietly, utterly unaware of any potential frustration or discontent.  "*Well, if it doesn't belong to anyone yet, and there's bad people who want to...*"  she glances back down at the journal.  "*Well, I don't much like the idea of an 'impending apocalypse, myself.  Let's beat 'em to the punch!*"  

Flexing one tiny, thin arm, she adds "*Literally!*"

----------


## lostsole31

Things shut down and move on from there, and Ago and Sol return and are told of the results of the new employees' determinations.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago listens to the entire rundown quietly, he stays mostly straight faced while he listens, but he looks worried when the word apocalypse is mentioned. At the end of the brief, he speaks up.*
Thank you all for your work. This Depora woman whoever she is, is more vile than I could have imagined. I know now for certain that we must make it to Devils elbow to put an end to this monster and her plans. I dont know what well find when we arrive, but I know that Abadar will keep us from harm.*
He flashes a row of pointed teeth in a confident smile

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie nods slowly, apparently struggling to make sense of her thoughts. 

"*So how do we get there?*"

----------


## lostsole31

Sol says, *"I've a contact who helped us take back the Gold Goblin. We're meeting him tonight here at the Goblin, and he has a line on possible conveyance to Devil's Elbow. In the meantime, I recommend you split up in groups of two and spread out through Riddleport. Try to find out a little more about our competitors. Then, meet me back here."*

So, who pairs up with whom? And what parts of Riddleport will you try to seek information? It shouldn't be broad areas or overlapping, or your asking around will arouse suspicion. Sol will stay back at the Goblin.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago is the first to speak up, clearing his throat.*Well, I have some family in town Id like to visit. If I remember right, they were small time smugglers back in the day. They might know something about whos going after the skymetal.* he looks around at the assembled room. *Anyone is welcome to join me, but Ozzy might be the most comfortable, since the Orcarr family are all tieflings.*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie speaks up, high-pitched and visibly excited.  "*Oh, I wouldn't mind!  Isn't that very unusual, though, for everyone to be a Tiefling?  I'm certainly no expert, but I'd love to meet your family!*"

----------


## lostsole31

Ago and Maggie will make one "team" looking at the upper lower classes of society.

What about the rest of you?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago chuckles a little at the remark. *
Normally, it would be very strange. But many of my relatives were adopted by my father to keep them off the street. My brother Rodriguez, and my sister Sophia are technically his only biological children.*  when he mentions his brothers name, a very quick grimace crosses his face before it returns to normal.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Ozzy thinks for a moment before perking up and saying, *Lev I know just the place for us to check! A little temple in Leeward where we can seek an Abbess for guidance.*

Saying the last word with a wink, Ozzy motions for Lev to follow him.

*Spoiler: Riddleport Slang and OOC*
Show

Abbess here refers to a priestess (or whore) of Calistra and by Temple Ozzy refers to the House of the Silken Veil. Temple of Calistra and brothel.

----------


## rypt

Tsyra frowns at Sol's instruction.  *"I know little of this city, nor am I keen to traffic in rumor or hearsay.  But if you believe such efforts to be in the best interest of our venture...."*  She sighs and looks to Visto.  *"I suppose that leaves the two of us."*

----------


## Kvard51

Lev looks at Ozzy, a wolfish grin on his face, *"I believe I know that selfsame Abbess.  That IS an excellent place to start!  lead the way, my new friend."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie immediately approaches Santiago with a grin.  "*Oh! That would certainly explain that!  How nice!  Your father must be a wonderful person,*" she cheerfully exclaims.  

Reaching up, she eagerly tugs at a hand, wrist, elbow, whatever she can reach that serves the purpose.  "*Let's go see them, right away!*"  With childlike exuberance (and efficacy), she all-but pulls (or tries to, at least) Santiago towards the door.

----------


## lostsole31

The duos disperse to diplomacize with the downtrodden denizens of this degenerate demesne.
*Spoiler: Tsyra & Visto*
Show

The worst possible combination. Visto is  friendly, but alien and not trained in social interaction ... and Tsyra  is antisocial. They mill around, ask too-blunt or too vague questions,  and otherwise learn nothing of use. They spend four hours in complete  disarray.

*Spoiler: Ozzy and Lev*
Show

The fine upstanding people that Ozzy and Lev ply for information after three hours do give them some scuttlebutt. When it comes to gathering information, neither of them are particularly good .... as Ozzy's Tekritanin rhetoric, and Lev's almost sleazy appeal aren't good for subtlety.

*Goldhammers Expedition:* Since Overlord Cromarcky hired several dwarves to sail out to Devils Elbow to gather up as much skymetal as possible for him, everyones heard about the interest the dwarves of the Gas Forges have in the fallen star. The dwarves, led by a loud miner named Goldhammer, left for Devils Elbow 2 days before the start of this adventure on a ship named the Mithral Wave, which dropped the dwarves off and then sailed on to make a delivery to Magnimarthe plan is to pick up the dwarves on the return trip in a week.

*Spoiler: Ago & Maggie*
Show

Ago finds that Maggie is surprisingly very good at this type of thing, though she appears guile-less and more sincere in her questions while Ago is more restrained. Together they make a good team.

*Slyegs Group:* Avery Slyeg, Riddleports most successful smuggler and black marketeer, was the first to act on the promise of skymetal. With one of his ships not quite in port when the star fell, he was able to move quickly when the Black Bunyip returned to Riddleport. Avery outfitted her quickly, and his group of smugglers and thugs left for Devils Elbow 7 days ago.

*Cyphermages:* Eager to investigate the island but frustrated by attempts to organize transport (due to a combination of internal bickering and the sabotage efforts of Zinchers men), the cyphermages finally secured a small group of a dozen or so explorers and secured passage to the island on the _Foamrunner_, a merchant cog bound for Magnimar. The cyphermages left for Devils Elbow 3 days ago. Samaritha Beldusk, a former hostess at the Gold Goblin, is among those who travel to the island on the _Foamrunner_.

*Zinchers Group:* Clegg Zincher didnt have the luxury of a ship returning to port, nor did he have Overlord Cromarckys finances to rush repairs on one of his own vessels. Nor does he trust his men not to simply gather the skymetal and run with it. Zincher waited for the next pirate ship to pull into port, then personally led a hand-picked crew of toughs down to the waterfront that evening to attack the ship under the cover of night. After murdering the crew and feeding them to the hungry harbor denizens, Zincher and his crew sailed the stolen _Dark Pearl_ out to Devils Elbow 5 days ago.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago is the first to speak up, he looks quite exhausted as he sinks into a chair in the Gold Goblin.*
Maggie and I picked up quite a bit from my relatives and other smugglers around town. Avery Slyeg has the best head start on us, but Im not afraid of their crew. However we should be cautious of Cleg Zinchers gang, they are dangerous and unpredictable. Im not very worried about the cyphermages, but they may know why Depora excavated a piece of the Cyphergate under the Gold Goblin.*
He looks over at Maggie to see if she has anything to say, as he starts idly cleaning his armor.

----------


## rypt

Tysra is in a disagreeable mood upon her return to the _Gold Goblin_, and listening to what the others have learned does little to improve her disposition.

*"The news you have brought us, if accurate, is most displeasing."*  She glances briefly to Ozlech and Lev before return her gaze to the center of the table, seemingly intent on staring a hole through its surface.  *"The Gas Forges are the only forges in the region which burn hot enough to work skymetal.  Thus, it is certain that the dwarves of Goldhammer's company are experienced in the handling of such rare material.  Their competence is evident in the danger and difficulty of their craft, and though I cannot know if they have previously had an opportunity to retrieve these metals at their source, given the longevity of their kind, I believe it prudent to assume that they have.  That we are two days behind such a company means we are at a distinct disadvantage."*

She is silent for a moment before continuing.

*"The only conceivable remediating factor I can see here is that some of the other companies may have little interest in retrieving skymetal from the earth.  It seems possible, if not likely, that at least Zincher's thugs may be planning to obtain skymetal in the same manner by which they obtained their vessel.  In that case, the greater Goldhammer's success, the more likely his company may be to be preyed upon by the least scrupulous of our competitors."*

----------


## meemaas

Visto, unfortunately, has little to add to the conversation. He's not a very smart person, and doesn't think hard on things like many of the others would.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago nods to Tysra with respect, considering her words. His fatigue seems almost completely gone now, as he looks down at his hands, a look of deep concentration on his face.*You make good points Tysra. Everyone, tell me what you think of this.* He pauses.
*Perhaps we can strike up a fair deal with Goldhammer. In exchange for protecting them from Zinchers thugs, we could take a portion of their haul. Perhaps theyd even be willing to forge some of it for us. Id like us to be on decent terms with our competitors. However, I know that some of you might not be interested in jolly cooperation with the other prospecting teams.*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Dwarves aren't known to share,"* says Sol, taking in all of what each group could share (if anything). *"At best, they'd only pay us as guards, not as equals."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie walks back alongside Ago distinctly uncomfortably.  Despite the others' eager contemplation, the aging and personable Gnome maintains an uncharacteristic silence.  Finally, after Sol's concern is aired, she breaks her peace.  "*I just don't understand!*" she blurts.  "*If this stuff is so valuable as they say, surely splitting the profits with competitors will still afford most involved a princely sum!  Why all the violence?  Why all the killing and such?*"  She seems on the verge of tears as she obviously struggles to make sense of the groups' findings.

----------


## Kvard51

*"I'm just not sure of the best way to go.  I mean, we could strike a deal with the dwarves and hope they treat us right.  Or, we could freelance and take what Zincher steals from Goldhammer.  Finally, I guess we could just go and find our own metal and trade a bit of it to forge what we want."*  Lev looks around at the group, *"Am I missing anything?"*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago will reach down it put a hand on Maggies shoulder if she allows. He looks calm and gentle, unlike his usual sternness.
*Ive asked myself that same question many times, and Ive never been satisfied with the answer. Men will always want what they do not have, that is more true in Riddleport than anywhere else. But I believe that we have the power to earn our keep fairly, without bloodshed, and protect those who do the same. I think we should speak with the dwarves when we arrive at least, if we dont like their terms, we find our own metal.* He pauses, collecting himself.
*Thats what I believe we should do. If we come into conflict with Zincher we deal with it then.*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie nods eagerly alongside Ago, smiling up warmly at the earnest Tiefling.  "*I agree!  Dwarves are honest folk, we can reason with them!*"

----------


## rypt

Tsyra's eyes narrow slightly as she senses a growing consensus.  *"Though there is value to be had in considering our options, I would caution against committing ourselves to a course of action until we are able to directly assess conditions on the island.  The quantity of skymetal carried by the meteor is unknown to us, as is the integrity of the terrain proximate to the meteor's impact.  Scarcity and accessibility will undoubtedly inform the decision making of those who arrived before us, and it should inform our decision making as well." *

----------


## lostsole31

Sol nods to Tsyra, *"Good point. Until we're at the Devil's Elbow, we really don't know what's what."*

Looking to the rest of the group, he says, *"Which brings us to transportation. I've talked with a ship's captain named Josper Creesy of the Flying Cloud. It would have cost us 50 gp per passenger (yes, animals count as passengers, Maggie), but a friend contacted me and is willing to foot that bill.  Visto, Ozzy ... you remember Kwava? He is interested in this trip we're taking, and while he wants to wait to see if there is a 'living' elf that fits the renegade description in the Riddleport area, our discovery of this strange ghast-elf might be the one we were told about, and her journal points us to Devil's Elbow.  So, that is a shp and passage paid, which just means we need to be onboard ship by 2100 tonight for an early, dark-hours maneuvering watch with the tide. I'm already packed. Are the rest of you ready with what you need?"*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago stands to go collect his things, his jewelry jingling softly.
*Ill be ready. May Abadar keep you all.
* He leaves to retrieve his weapons and armor.

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie frowns briefly at mention of cost and Scruff needing his own ticket.  Her relief that some unfamiliar patron intends to foot the bill is almost tangible.  "*Oh, good!*" she breathes.  Wide-eyed by the sums involved, she murmurs, "*I certainly couldn't afford that trip without help.*"

At Ago's words, she nods eagerly.  "*I always enjoy being out at night anyway.  There's so many stars to see!*"  She turns to Sol.  ""*I just need to go retrieve my bag from the room upstairs.  I...  Well, I don't have much, so I'll just bring it all!*

----------


## Kvard51

Lev shakes his head, *"I'll need to make some arrangements and grab some things back at my room.  I'll meet you all at the docks."*  He turns and makes his way out the door.

*Spoiler: Stuff*
Show

Adding another 50 gp, his Gear Maintenance Kit, & Scrivener's Kit to his load out.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozzy*

Checking over his bandoliers that everything is secured, Ozzy will confirm his readiness, *Ready to go on our little night cruise. Slong as the captains steady and unlikely to run aground.*

He will move to the docks with the others once all are ready.

----------


## lostsole31

The party rendezvouses at the dock. The _Flying Cloud_ is a four-masted vessel built for speed. With a narrow beam, sharply raked stem, and square rig, the distinctive design (itself based on the design of the larger Chelish clipper) gives the ship great speed on the waves when under full sail. The _Flying Cloud_ flies the flag of Riddleport on her mainmast (although the captain keeps a dozen flags in storage and feels no real ties to any one port). Captain Josper Creesy, a relatively young man, seeks to make a name for himself and his ship by setting speed records all along the Arcadian Coast.

The young Captain Creesy hurries everyone onboard. *"Come, come! Welcome to the Flying Cloud. I was informed of the badger, but it will need to be penned in the Orlop Deck for everyone's safety - including its own. But don't worry, you'll be bunking down there, anyway. I'll show you down there, and after that, I invite you to dine with me in my cabin to talk of our voyage early on the morrow."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie frowns demurely, but keeps her peace for now.  She nods knowingly, acknowledging the truth of the captain's words.  When the party is shown belowdecks, she spends several minutes closely inspecting the "lodgings" for Scruffy.  "*You'll be safe down here, big guy.  And don't worry, if anything happens, I'll come get you, straight away!*"  Lastly, she retrieves a thick slab about as long as her arm of dried, salted meat.  She gives it to Scruff, closing the door to her cage herself.  "*Stay, big guy.*"  With a final, fond pat, she removes her arm from the enclosure and scurries back to catch up with the captain and the others.

----------


## lostsole31

With everyone packed (and I mean packed) into the captain's cabin. Captain Creesy wishes to get to know you a little and find out why they're heading to Devil's Elbow, and during the dinner he all but interrogates them on their plans and goals once they arrive on the island. Speaking of which, he treats the PCs to a fine meal of fresh reefclaw and vegetables with warm bread and chilled wine. He makes a quip to them to not get used to such finery once the ship is underway, but for now they should enjoy the meal.

What do you tell him about what you seek?

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Standing on the deck of the _Flying Cloud_, Ozzy doesnt hide his admiration of the four masted vessel, easily the largest he has boarded legitimately, and nods at the Captains speech before following. 

In the captains quarters at dinner, Ozzy takes the opportunity to speak and introduce himself and Ginny. *My thanks at your warm welcome Captain. I am sure lodgings will be more than adequate for our needs aboard your vessel. Though do forgive us our lack of manners as we break bread with you this evening.* Ozzy greets the Captain warmly before continuing, *I am Ozlech Darkwing, though please do call me Ozzy, and my feathered companion here goes by Ginny. As for what we seek, we seek what most with ambition to brave the seas seek! Wealth! Wealth to make us the envy of any pirate in Riddleport. Ending up with just enough wealth to never get reacquainted with hunger would be fine too if we fall short of our goal.*

----------


## Farmerbink

"*Omigosh this is so delicious!*" Maggie exhorts.  "*Thank you so much for sharing with us!*"

After a time, she considers her answers to his questions.  "*Well, I just want to do what I'm supposed to.  The world is a strange place, and the powers I serve want me to do something about it.  At least, I think they do.  I don't super mind, anyway.  It feels good to help people!*"

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago takes his time eating, seemingly enjoying every bite. After a while he gives his own answer to the captains questions.
As he speaks, he picks food out of his sharp teeth with a piece of cutlery.
*My name is Santiago. As one of Abadars knights, I have a vested interest in making sure nothing malicious crops up on Devils elbow as a result of the new skymetal. But. On a personal note, Im also traveling with these folks as a favor to my late brother, who knew them.*

----------


## meemaas

*"Visto is happy to meet Friend Captain. Visto came to help other Friends, and hopes not to fall in the water. Visto does not like the water."* Visto shakes just a little when mentioning the water, but otherwise helps himself to food while listening to the others.

----------


## rypt

This is Tsyra's first time aboard a seafaring vessel of any kind, and given her affinity for solid ground, her inexperience and discomfort are evident in equal measure.  Too proud to ask for help, and too stubborn to complain, she seems intent to simply endure the voyage.

When asked about her interest in Devil's Elbow, she answers directly.  *"There is a relic of our people, an ancient blade forged by one of my ancestors.  It was broken long ago, but should I acquire the right variety of skymetal, I believe it can be repaired.  Findeladlara wills it so."*

----------


## Kvard51

Lev smiles his most charming smile at the Captain, *"I am a storyteller and songsmith.  As such, I am along simply for the joy of recording the deeds I observe on the journey.  Although, surely there will be more of such a fine repast once we are underway.  A man of your station wouldn't dine on what his men are reduced to, would he?*

*Spoiler: uh...*
Show

Lev is laying it on thick in the hopes that the Captain will invite him to dine with him during the trip...

----------


## lostsole31

Captain Creesy listens to everyone, smiling at some of the questions posed to him, and this is all mixed in with various small talk as well, of course. He seems to be very taken by Ago and Maggie, who stand out in the group as the most personable. He warms up to them, and by extension the rest of the PCs, and his interrogations swiftly transforms into actual conversation. He's eager to talk about his desire to set sailing speed records between Varisia and Andoran, but admits he's still a few months away from making the attempt. A local, Captain Creesy is well-versed in the stories of the region, and smiling, he asks, *"So, the Devil's Elbow, eh? You of course have heard of Virashi's Curse, yes?"*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago raises an eyebrow, looking concerned.
*Ive only recently returned to Riddleport after many years away. Ive never heard of this curse. What is it?*

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Captain Creesy Tells the Story of Devil's Elbow & Virashi's Curse*
Show

*"Well, the way I hear it,"* Captain Creesy begins ....

*"Devils Elbow is a mountainous island, heavily forested with pine trees, firs, redwoods, and cypress trees. Reefs and dangerous rocks surround the island except for one narrow approach to a sheltered cove on its northern side, and most of the islands shores are rocky cliffs averaging 100 feet in height. The island terrain itself is rugged, with its highest peak being 800 feet above sea level. Birds, bats, and other flying animals are common fauna, and theres a relatively large population of deer, wild boar, wild dogs, stirges, giant centipedes, snakes, donkey rats, and rabbits on the island as well. Most of these animals and vermin were introduced to the island by settlers from the south 5 decades ago.

"At that time, Devils Elbow was known primarily among the local Varisians and goblin tribes of the nearby mountains as the lair of a cruel and capricious siren named Virashi. When disenfranchised explorers and settlers began drifting into the region in great numbers 70 or so years ago, dissatisfied with the way Magnimar was growing, several settlements sprang up along the shores here. While two of these settlements (Riddleport and Roderics Cove) fared well and even flourished, most of the settlements, faced with goblins, dangerous wildlife, and the difficulties of the remote region, did not. The village of Witchlight, founded in 4680 AR by an exiled Chelish merchant named Yaris Neraken, was one such village.

"When he was scouting locations for a suitable site, he and his ship wrecked on the reefs surrounding Devils Elbow. Yaris, the only survivor of the wreck, found himself in the care of a strange and enthralling creature with the body of a bird and the face of a beautiful womanthe siren Virashi. He spent many months as her plaything, but in time an amazing thing happened. The two fell in love. Virashi released Yaris from enthrallment, and while he remained at the sirens side for many more weeks, he pined for the comforts of civilization. He eventually convinced Virashi that, were he to establish a thriving community on the island above, not only would he be able to enjoy soft beds and fireplaces but the money he brought in would allow him to drape the siren and her lair with riches. It didnt take much to convince the avaricious siren of the benefits of this idea.

"Yaris returned to Magnimar and managed to convince several investors that the rumors of Virashi were little more than that, and that he would be able to build a thriving settlement on the island. Once they arrived, he chose a site at the center of the island that overlooked the Varisian Gulf to serve as his new villages foundation, and commissioned the creation of several watchtowers and lighthouses to warn what he hoped would be a steady influx of merchant traffic away from the dangerous reefs. Yaris returned to Magnimar and  managed to convince several investors that the rumors of Virashi were little more than that, and that he would be able to build a thriving settlement on the island. Once they arrived, he chose a site at the center of the island that overlooked the Varisian Gulf to serve as his new villages foundation, and commissioned the creation of several watchtowers and lighthouses to warn what he hoped would be a steady influx of merchant traffic away from the dangerous reefs.

"Yet as the construction of Witchlight and the watchtowers continued, it became apparent that Yaris dream was unraveling. What was initially intended to be a self-sustaining settlement became more and more reliant on supplies from Riddleport, and that city was only too eager to gouge Yaris for every penny. As dissent increased among his people, Yaris bad luck seemed only to grow. The western watchtower burned partially to the ground only a week after construction was complete, killing nearly a dozen laborers and Yaris brother in the process. Several weeks later, a ship bearing a huge shipment of grain ran afoul of the reefs surrounding the island, and the giant centipedes that had infested the ship made it ashore and quickly bloomed into one of the islands most obnoxious and dangerous pests. The spate of bad luck gave rise to whispers of Virashis Curse, and more and more locals began to speak of seeing a ghostly woman-faced bird in the forests and on the rocky shores. Yaris railed against these rumors, but was unable to offer proof that Virashi wasnt behind the curse without revealing his secret. Then, at the onset of winter during a particularly violent storm, the final blow struck. A shipment of diseased cattle brought to the island to augment meager food stores saw an outbreak of the deadly disease anthrakitis that killed off a third of Witchlights population. Distraught over the fact that his dream was falling apart, Yaris went down to seek comfort with Virashibut he was followed by a suspicious priest who believed Yaris had made a deal with a devil that had gone sour. The priests fears were confirmed when he witnessed Yaris and Virashi embrace. He returned to Witchlight, roused a mob, and under the protection of a silence spell, led the mob down to Virashis cave the next morning and slew the siren as she slept in her lair.

"Yaris woke the next day to a horrific sightthe body of his lover hanging from a pole above a fire in the middle of Witchlight. Overcome with grief and shock, Yaris threw himself from the eastern watchtower onto the rocks and surf below. This was the final blow to the settlementwithout Yaris to provide encouragement, the remaining citizens of Devils Elbow packed up and left for easier lives in Riddleport, Magnimar, or beyond. By the end of the week, Devils Elbow had been abandoned.

"For the past several decades, Devils Elbow has remained uninhabited. Travelers on ships passing close to the island sometimes claim to see lights burning in the islands watchtowers, further inspiring rumors that the place is haunted. These rumors are given weight every few years when adventurers decide to sail out to the island in search of Virashis hidden treasure, since many of them do not return, and those who do come with tales of monstrous centipedes, strange noises, and mysterious lights in the woods. This, combined with the fact that an unusual number of ships seem to wreck and sink in the waters within a 5-mile radius around the island, secured the regions ill repute, and today, very few visitors come to its deserted shores."*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago looks grim as the captain finishes his story. He takes a deep breath before he speaks.*Thank you again for giving us a lift captain, considering the dangers.* He looks at his companions, more resolute than before. *Whatever horrors await us, we will stand firm against them.* thinking about something, he cuts in one more time.
*Especially if theres ghosts. I hate ghosts.*

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Listening to the Captains telling of Virashis curse, Ozzy smiles and says, *A chilling tale well told Captian. Though I suspect Devils Elbow isnt quite so deserted as the story says as this is not the only ship flying sails to the island from Riddleport. Still knowing of the centipede infestation will help ready us to face any we find.*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie listens, wide-eyed, utterly rapt by Creesy's well-spun tale.  As he comes to a close, she finds herself almost blinking back tears.  "*What a horribly sad story!*" she murmurs.  "*Poor Virashi...*"

Lost in thought for a few moments, she perks up as her companions share similar sentiments.  "*You're sure you can navigate the reefs?  I'd hate to try and swim ashore with Scruff...*"

----------


## rypt

As the captain details the island's history, Tsyra watches the faces of the others, contemplating the possibility that they might have withheld their knowledge the island's dangers so as not to scare away their prospective hires. 

*"If the island is as dangerous as your tale suggests,"* she says to Creesy once he has finished, *"then in at least one regard, our late arrival may prove some small benefit."*

----------


## Kvard51

*"Bravo, Captain!  I do appreciate a tale well spun and you have the gift, it seems."*  Lev looks to his companions with a huge grin, *"And if the yarn spins true, we'll have a ready-made base of operations.  Surely we can find a defensible site in the abandoned town?"*

----------


## meemaas

*"Visto hopes the ship can reach the island properly. Visto does not think he can fly with another Friend."*

----------


## lostsole31

As the PCs are having their post-bedtime-story discussion ...*Spoiler: Maggie, Visto*
Show

You hear the sounds of fire!

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie suddenly starts, her gently-pointed ears perking up amusingly.  "*D'you hear that?  Sounds like...*"  her eyes suddenly widen.  "*Fire!  Come on!!*"  Without waiting to see if anyone is following, Maggie literally leaps from where she had been standing in the chair (to be able to see the others at something approximating eye-level), bolting for the door.  She grunts, and stumbles briefly, unused to such feats, and reaches to open the door leading from the captain's cabin.

----------


## lostsole31

Maggie stumbles to the door, and opens it.

Visto, what do you do? It's crammed enough in the captain's cabin to be difficult terrain.

----------


## meemaas

Visto knows he is slower than the others, and rather than rushing for the door, moves to get out of the way of the others. *"Friends go first. Visto will follow to help with injured."*

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T20:* Sol stands. *"Ozzy, Maggie ... get your animals out of the hold!"* he says as he zooms out the door.

*R1T17:* Ago, what do you do?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago stands surprisingly quickly in his heavy armor, some of his loose jewelry jangles when he moves quickly. He calls out, *Im heading to the main deck! Be careful everyone!* He gets in a defensive posture, before rushing out of the captains quarters as quickly as he can toward the main deck. Pulling out his shield as he goes.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: move 20 ft out of the captains quarters taking the closest route to the main deck, pulling out shield while moving.
SA: move another 20 ft toward the main deck
SWA: enter inner sphere stance.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Santiago stands surprisingly quickly in his  heavy armor, some of his loose jewelry jangles when he moves quickly. He  calls out, *Im heading to the main deck! Be careful, everyone!*  He gets in a defensive posture, before rushing out of the captains  quarters as quickly as he can toward the main deck. *Spoiler: Ago*
Show

You  only got 20 total feet of movement, because it cost you 40' movement.  Also, a shield ... even though it can be wielded like a weapon, is NOT  given the "draw with movement as long as you have +1 BAB or greater."  That is only for items which are categorized as weapons, and for  wands.

*R1T12:* Maggie, what do you do?

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie continues her mad scramble for the deck below.  Spurred on as only desperate concern for a loved one can muster, her tiny feet patter against the deckboards as she makes for, and takes the stairs downward.
*Spoiler: Maggie actions*
Show

MA: move 20' to (roughly) top of stairs
MA: move down stairs into hold below, and towards Scruff as movement allows.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Maggie continues her mad scramble for the deck  below.  Spurred on as  only desperate concern for a loved one can muster, her tiny feet patter  against the deckboards as she makes for, and takes the stairs downward  the last few feet is just a ladder that she pretty much spryly jumps  down into the orlop deck (the hold).

*R1T11:* Ozzy, what do you do? Ginny is in the hold, and it is difficult terrain within the captain's cabin (only).

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Having his meal interrupted does nothing to aid Ozzys mood, but hearing there may be a fire, he contacts Ginny telepathically. 

*Spoiler: Ozzy >>>> Ginny*
Show

*There seems to be a fire aboard. Can you get free?*


Whilst waiting for Ginnys reply, Ozzy channels his essence into his veils and into a pair of allies as he moves through the captains cabin with apparent ease. Mist clings to Ozzys legs as he moves becoming more solid as essence fills them. A similar pair appears on Ago and Tysra aiding them in traversing the space in the cabin.

Ozzy moves to pass Sol on the stairs up to the deck saying, *Ginny should join us shortly,* as he passes. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

FA: Telepathy Ginny
Move action to move out of the cabin. (NW, W, W)
Swift action: assign essence. 2 into Brume Treads for a +10 enhancement bonus to movement (Brume Treads on their own should negate difficult terrain even uninvested) 2 into Akashic Army choosing Ago and Tsyra and sharing Brume Treads with both for the difficult terrain avoidance. Last essence into Ring of the Abjurer for +1 ac. 
Standard Action: move up the stairs with 40ft of movement and ignoring difficult terrain.

Also for what its worth, allies within 60ft of Ozzy get a 5ft enhancement bonus to speed passively from akashic army.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Having his meal interrupted does nothing to aid  Ozzys mood; but, hearing there may be a fire he contacts Ginny  telepathically. *Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*There seems to be a fire aboard. Can you get free?*
Whilst waiting for Ginnys reply, Ozzy channels his essence into his  veils and into a pair of allies as he moves through the captains cabin  with apparent ease. Mist clings to Ozzys legs as he moves becoming more  solid as essence fills them. A similar pair appears on Ago and Tysra  aiding them in traversing the space in the cabin.*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

*"No problem. I will meet you topside as safely as I can."*

Ozzy moves to pass Sol on the stairs up to the deck saying, *Ginny should join us shortly,* as he passes and gets up to the Main deck.

Meanwhile, the large black raven flies past Maggie up the ladder, then the stairs to pass Sol and then ends up on the main deck next to Ozzy.

*R1T10:* Lev, what do you do?

----------


## Kvard51

It takes a moment for Maggie's shout of *"Fire! Come on!!"* to break through Lev's thoughts, as he is considering the new abilities Naysin had introduced him to over the last few days.  Being one of the last to move, he decides to take the time to call upon his magic to improve his speed, singing a song about the swift deer fleeing the hunter.  He then sprints across the room and up the ladder, bursting through the hatch and onto the deck above.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

SA: Cast _Expeditious Retreat_ on himself, increasing his movement to 60' for the next minute.
MA: 60' movement halved for difficult terrain - SW, W, W, up the ladder, ending in an unoccupied space on deck. 
 Draws his greatsword as he comes free of the hatch.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* It takes a moment for Maggie's shout of *"Fire! Come on!!"*  to break through Lev's thoughts, as he is considering the new abilities  Naysin had introduced him to over the last few days.  Being one of the  last to move, he decides to take the time to call upon his magic to  improve his speed, singing a song about the swift deer fleeing the  hunter.  He then sprints across the room, out the door, and up behind Sol.

*R1T7:* Tsyra, you have these magical boots appearing on your feet. Strange. What do you do?

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Tsyra moves forth, completely unimpeded by crowded cabin or stairs, to make it to the deck with Ozzy and his bird.

*R1T6:* Visto,  strange that Ozzy would not gift you with such magic, as you are slower than most  people and he knows this. You are left alone in the cabin besides the captain, who has yet  to go. What do you do?

----------


## meemaas

Visto follows after his comrades, albeit slowly compared to them. While he does, he allows the excitement of the events to begin the raging storm, as his Storm of choice shatters and reforms into a new and more appropriate one. 

*Spoiler*
Show

As Initiative has been rolled, Visto can reshape his Storm Veil to The Deluge.

He'll invest the first point of Temporary Essence into The Deluge

He'll use both his move and standard action in order to move after the others out onto deck.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6-5:* Visto follows after his comrades, albeit slowly  compared to them, and Captain Creesy comes out into the hold deck fray.  At the same time, he is exhorting the various sailors taking it easy on  this deck to go to battle stations: firefighting.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T20:* Sol zooms up, out, and onto the main deck.

*R2T17:* Ago, what do you do?

Maggie on deck, Ozzy/ Ginny in the hole ...

----------


## AggressiveBread

Getting assistance from Ozzys magic, Ago picks up the pace and bounds up the stairs. As he moves by Ozzy on the main deck, he gives him a nod of gratitude.* 
Thanks for the help.*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: move 20 ft up the stairs, ignoring difficult terrain.
SA: if he spots fire on the main deck, he moves 20 ft toward it

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Getting assistance from Ozzys magic, Ago picks up the pace and bounds  up the stairs. As he moves up onto the main deck, he gives Ozzy a nod  of gratitude.* Thanks for the help.* 

*R2T12:* Maggie, what do you do?

Ozzy/ Ginny on deck/in the hole ...

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie breathes a long sigh of relief as she releases Scruff from his small enclosure. *Come on, big guy,* she murmurs, as she turns to look around the lowest deck. 

With her trusty companion back at her side, she hurries for the upper decks. 
*Spoiler: Maggie actions*
Show

unsure about the action to get Scruff out? I suspect MA, but can easily manipulate my dog crates at home without any thought at all. 

In order of priority: release scruff 
FA: handle scruff to heel
MA: to investigate to make sure nothing is visibly out of place
MA: to head back up (if time allows?)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12-11.5:* Maggie breathes a long sigh of relief as she releases Scruff from his small enclosure. *Come on, big guy,*  she murmurs, as she turns to look around the lowest deck. With her  trusty companion back at her back, she hurries for the upper decks. 

*R2T11:* Ozzy  (and Ginny), now that you are topside, you see that sails and some  rigging are on fire. Meanwhile, several tough-looking folk are prone on  the pier with arrows in them. One is in combat with a bronzy-skinned,  white-haired elf on the pier, not far from the gangplank. The  white-haired elf does a bunting strike with his bow to the man's face -  painful, but not deadly - and the man drops to the deck even as the  white-haired elf .... whom you remember as Kwaava the ekjuae ... nods to  you and does a salute. Some sailors from the Flying Cloud are starting  to combat the flames. What do you do?

Lev on deck, Tsyra in the hole ...

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

After a glance up top, Ozzy says, *Looks like Kwaava made short work of them. Now the fire.*

Turning back around and heading down the stairs, Ozzy reallocates essence taking away Agos loaned veil to give it to Visto to aid him up the stairs. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: head back down stairs.
Swift Action: reallocate essence so Visto has Brume Treads now to get them up the stairs to the fire.

----------


## lostsole31

At this point, we don't need to belabor round-by-round. Some things do happen, though.

Kwava picks up and carries the fallen man and gets onto the gangplank.

Captain Creesy's first mate directs fire-fighting efforts as the other heroes spill up onto deck.  Norton is able to really make his weather powers shine, though having to warn "friend sailors" first, as he sets up The Deluge to help rain on the fire.

Meanwhile, Riddleportians do what they do whenever a ship is on fire so as not to allow other ships to catch fire or to bring fire to the town .... they cut the mooring lines.  Kwava has to hop up and drop the man, tumbling down himself, else he would have been dumped into the bay as the gangplank falls.  Ganmeed, his bird companion, flies up to the gunwale.

He looks up to the Captain and the heroes as they quickly bring the fire - caused by alchemical fire - are brought to bear and then put out, with the ship just drifting into the bay ....

*"Request permission to come aboard?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Lev laughs loudly as the white-haired elf lands on the deck, *"Oh!  Well done good sir!  That was almost worth the price of admission all by itself.*

----------


## lostsole31

The Captain says as firefighting efforts quickly wind down and his men go to stabilizing the ship, *"Actually, Mr. Kwava here is the one who paid for all of your fares of passage. Though, true ... that is three more mouths to feed, it seems."*

The elf stands, putting his bow away and pointing down to the unconscous man. *"This man, and a couple of his friends, threw alchemist's fire on your sails to set them alight. He would be worth questioning quickly, and then reducing the mouth to feed by waking him up and throwing him in the bay for an honest chance to survive swimming to the pier."*

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Flashing a sharp toothed smile, Ozlech responds to Kwavas suggestion with enthusiasm, *I agree with getting some answers from these saboteurs. Perhaps the Captain would even agree to a night departure since we have already been cast adrift. We can wake our prisoner and inform them that the longer they dither or fail to answer sufficiently is more distance to swim to shore.*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago, who had been helping the sailors fight the fire on the sails, does a double take when he sees a white haired elf on the dock. He visibly relaxes when he sees that Kwava is friendly.
*Probably some hired help to keep us from getting to Devils Elbow.* He eyes the arrow-filled men on the dock with pity. *The poor fools were expecting easy coin I bet.*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie stumbles onto the main deck, with Scruff close at her heels.  "*Are we...  On fire?*" she murmurs to no one, as she begins struggling to take in the unexpected scene.  

Quite used, by now, to seeing almost entirely unfamiliar faces aboard the ship, she doesn't bat an eye at the white-haired newcomer.  However, nearly everyone she's met has been conscious; a brief pang of empathic pain flashes over her eyes as she rushes to the downed tough.  "*Oof!  That's gonna leave a mark, friend,*" she mutters, unconcerned that he can't hear her.  

The odd little Gnome manages to glean enough awareness from her companion's hesitance to pause, kneeling beside the saboteur.  "*Uh... I can help him.... wake up?  I guess gather round!*"  She gives Santiago in particular enough time to get close before reaching down and reviving the man with a gentle touch, heavily laden with positive energy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Assuming she's not interrupted, Maggie will cast cure light wounds for (1d8+4)[*11*] points of healing.

----------


## lostsole31

The man is FULLY HEALED BY THE LIFE-GIVING POWER OF NATURE!!!

But he is fully surrounded by the power of multiple, angry, well-armed and kitted adventurers.

----------


## rypt

Having never before seen one of the Ekujae, Tsyra watches with a scrutinizing eye as the bronze-skinned bowman dispatches the last of the attackers and makes his way aboard.  Initially believing him to be one of Creesy's crew, she is surprised to find one of her own kind -- particularly one so competent -- serving under a human captain.  It isn't until Creesy identifies the elf as the sponsor of their journey that she recalls Sol's earlier mention of his name and of his interest in the purple-skinned elf.

While Maggie restores the saboteur to consciousness, Tsyra moves to stand beside him.  With her hands clasped behind her back, she does not seem to view him as a threat.  *"You should speak quickly of your purpose and of who paid you,"* she says matter-of-factly as she stares down at the man.  *"This ship has begun to drift, and they intend to make you swim for your life."*

----------


## lostsole31

The man just blinks at the strange, monotoning elf.

The party realizes with that one round of questioning that Tsyra has all of the endearment, terror, and conniving ability of a discarded sock, forgotten in a mouldy corner.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago lets out a little chuckle that he quickly stifles behind one of his gauntlets. He kneels to stare directly into the mans face with fiery eyes. He puts a hand on the mans shoulder and grips it tightly.*Listen my friend, youve put many innocent lives at risk today. Im willing to forgive that if you tell us who youre working for, and why they want us gone. My elven friend wasnt lying. The longer you wait, the farther you have to swim for the dock.*

----------


## Farmerbink

"*Besides,*" Maggie begins musing with apparent detachment, "*hurting you would just be spiteful.  It's your boss we really need to be looking out for.*"  

She glances towards the slowly receding docks, obviously concerned.  "*Getting to be a long swim....*"

----------


## lostsole31

The young man says, *"We was paid 20 gold each by Clegg Zincher to make sure n'other ships bound for Devil's Elbow set out until, at the very least, end o' month."*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago releases the mans shoulder, as he stands, his voice is full of disgust. *Figures. It seems like Zincher has a lot invested in keeping the haul to himself. Hopefully this means we arent too late to the party.*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie purses her lips in disappointment.  "*Figures,*" she grunts.  She nods to the gunwale nearest the docks.  "*I figure you best start swimming.  Anyone else care to pry further?*"

----------


## lostsole31

As Maggie says, "...further?" there is a loud splash as you look from her to the empty spot where the man was and then note the man swimming for his life towards shore.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

*Perhaps a poor choice of words to tell him to leave and then ask us if we had any further questions.* Ozzy remarks before continuing, *Nevertheless, a hired goon wont know much beyond who hired him, what the job is, and of course how much they will pay for it.

Since all that information was obtained we really had no more reason to keep him. Though this does tell us that Zincher will be just as cutthroat as we feared regarding this expedition. We should assume hostility when we see his men.*

----------


## AggressiveBread

*Agreed, well have to keep our guard up.* he turns to address the captain. *Are the sails still in good enough condition to get us to Devils elbow captain?*

----------


## lostsole31

After some time discussing damage control with his mate and quartermaster, Captain Creesy says, *"Given tides and time for repair, and because we aren't crewed to sail 24 hours, we will anchor out here in the Gulf, but still leave tomorrow as noted.  Please take your animals back down to the hold ... you, too, Mr. Kwava ... and my men will show you to your hammocks."*

----------


## lostsole31

*Moonday, 4 Desnus 4708 AR (New Moon)
80 / 65 F. Winds 15 SE. Low humidity.*

Repairs delay the initial plan to leave Riddleport for Devils Elbow, but only by a few hours as specified, as the _Flying Cloud_ anchors out. It is an early rise for the sailors, though the heroes get to sleep in to be well-rested for their expedition, but in time awaken and prepare themselves for the new day. By early afternoon, the _Flying Cloud_ is ready to set sail for Devils Elbow. The journey is short, and the ship covers the 18-mile voyage in a mere 5 hours, reaching the island about an hour before sundown. 

Located 18 miles southwest of Riddleport and a mere 2 miles from the rugged and wild cliff shores of the Calphiak Mountains, the 5-mile-wide island of Devils Elbow appears on few maps. Its relatively remote location and notorious history have worked well together to ensure that it has remained mostly abandoned after an attempt to establish a settlement on its southern ridge.

The forested island is quiet as the ship approaches; no signs of life are immediately apparent. A low ridge forms a spine along the length of the island, its slopes covered with dense forest and its shores affording very few safe places to land. Two stone towers rise above the level of the surrounding trees along the top of the islands ridge, one to the east and one at the islands center. A thin plume of smoke rises from a point about midway between those two towers at the height of the islands ridge. Yet the most dramatic sight as the ship nears its destination is the immense crater on the islands northeastern slopes. The crater itself is hundreds of feet wide and surrounded by an even larger swath of burnt trees that have been knocked flat in a burst pattern around the impact site. The regions frequent rainstorms and damp conditions prevented the fire from consuming the entire island, yet in all nearly a quarter of the islands forest was destroyed by the impact.

Captain Creesy seems unusually nervous as the ship nears the island; despite his bravado, the tales of Virashis Curse and the islands history get to him, and the sight of the immense crater does little to calm his nerves. He tells the PCs that hed rather not stay in the region, and he attempts to arrange for a pick-up date when theyll be done and he can come back and collect them. As he speaks, a bright light suddenly flashes at the peak of the islands central tower, a sparkling blast of pyrotechnics that lasts for several seconds before expiring. The mysterious flash of light seals the dealCreesy will sail up to the old piers and allow the PCs to disembark, but he does not want to remain overnight within sight of the island.

Creesy is reluctant to dock anywhere but the old pier due to dangerous reefs.

As the heroes disembark at the old pier, a voice calls out from the seemingly abandoned buildings: *"Ahoy, the ship! Ahoy! Goldhammer's Expedition requesting permission to approach!"*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie looks up from where she stood idly patting the scruff of Scruff's neck on the docks.  "*Oh?  Uh sure!*"  She spends a few moments facing the apparently-not-abandoned wharf, trying to find the source of the call.  She takes a few steps forward, perhaps naively placing herself and Scruff at the head of the group, nearest the speaker.  

As she does, she waves generally towards the buildings, in a friendly, welcoming manner.  "*Goldhammer's crew are surely gonna be the most honorable ones,*" she mutters under her breath.  "*Come on out!*" she calls, much louder.  "*We'll talk with ya!*"

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago nods in agreement, standing beside Maggie and Scruff. He calls out. *Well met! We represent Sol Flood and the Gold Goblin!* He keeps his eyes peeled, looking for signs of movement in the buildings.

----------


## Kvard51

Lev keeps his head on a swivel, looking for threats hoping to go unnoticed.  He leans toward Santiago and says quietly, *"I'll hang back at first, to see if I can discern their tells.  But if any real negotiation is to take place, be aware that I am, umm, gifted with words..."*

----------


## lostsole31

The lead dwarf calls out, *"I'm Gravin Goldhammer, leader of my eponymous expedition and official representative of the Gas Forges."*

As the dwarf approache the docks, followed by four others (two dwarves and two humans), it is immediately clear to the PCs that they've had a rough time. Their clothes are torn and filthy and their faces are tired and haggard. They close to 10' of the PCs, seem friendly enough in gratitude at your arrival, and call up to the Captain. *"We be the only four of us left of the original expedition, and we seek to quit this cursed island. We ask passage on your ship to return to Riddleport."*

*"Works for me!"* calls the captain, coming down the gangplank. *"I wasn't staying here, but merely depositing these fine adventurers here."*

Captain Creesy looks to the PCs, *"Don't worry, I don't intend to totally abandon you. I agree to come back here at any point in the future that you request, within reason; but the earliest I can return will be tomorrow evening. What say you?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie gasps at the state of the foursome.  "*Oh goodness!  Here, sweethearts, let me help!*"  She scurries forward- almost subconsciously gesturing for Scruff to stay put, and immediately begins seeing to the Dwarf and his companion's injuries.  She subconsciously conjures several handfuls of pure water to wipe away the worst of the grime and- "*Is that dried blood? How bad is it?  Let's see if you can still move this arm without too much pain.  Just soreness?  That's good!  No, really!*"

Utterly oblivious to everything but the sorry state of the would-be evacuees, Maggie proceeds to gently treat injuries and sores anywhere and everywhere the injured men will allow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I would like her to start by using the lifelink hex to create bonds with the newcomers, literally sharing her hit points with them as she assesses the situation.

In that vein, she'll be going for heal checks (+7) to assess the severity of their injuries and/or illnesses.

As needed, she will use other healing options to help Goldhammer and his troupe, generally starting with using a few cure light wounds on _herself_, to refill after using _lifelink_ to heal them.  She gets 1d8+6 in this way, (the extra +2) thanks to the Fey Foundling feat.

----------


## lostsole31

Assuming Visto takes over the mundane aspect of healing, he and Maggie determine that each of them is lightly wounded. Only two of them have wounds strong enough for Maggie to take on some of the wounds to herself, and she ends up expending two CLW spells. Otherwise, Visto guides the more mundane binding of wounds.

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie eyes Visto with newfound respect, surprised by his medical acumen.  With genuine relief, the Gnome easily shifts modes into more pressing matters.  "*Now, that's settled.  I hope you all feel better.  Let's sit for a short time- I know you're all eager to leave- but we've got a job to do, and it would really be a great help to know more about what we're getting into.  You can spare, say an hour, Captain Creesy?*"  

She flashes their captain and Goldhammer her most winsome smile, deliberately leveraging every ounce of cuteness she can muster.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Not at all!"* says Captain Creesy. *"You have a few minutes. All hands, prepare to set sail!"*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago chuckles before he looks to the dwarves with a serious expression. *I guess we dont have much time then. Gravin, can you tell us what you saw here on the island? Is there any chance the rest of your men still live?*

----------


## lostsole31

Gravin shakes his head ruefully, as the other in his group lower their heads, the humans taking off their caps. *"I led a thirteen-guildsman expedition. We've only been here a few days, and this is all what's left of our expedition."*

He gives a few more moments of silence to respect the lost and then looks up, wiping his eye. *"Damnable salt spray getting in my eyes from the ocean. Serves a dwarf right for going boatin' on a damn fool's errand. As to your other question? Them stories about Virashis Curse are rightmostly. Only it aint ghosts what haunt this place, no. Its monsters. Low-to-the-ground things, fast and lean. Never did get me a good look at one of them, even with them snatching a few of my men and dragging them off into the woods. A few others got bit or slashed, and their wounds turned bad. Some sort of sick got in them, and then, when they died, it came back out their faces. Torags scars, but that were a sight Id like to unsee. Came right out of their faces like they were tongues, and then my own men attacked us. We put them down and burned the bodies just this morning. Whatevers out there, its not fit for this world. You shouldnt stay here. If you had any sense, youd get back on that boat and head right back to Riddleport!
*
Sol asks, *"No chance you've seen any purple-skined elves, is there?"*

That actually gets an ironic chuckle from the dwarf, which catches to his men. They then have a really good laugh. It doesn't seem out of a desire to mock so much as the desperate need for humor to break tension before they settle back into their doldrums.  *"There's that salt spray again," says Gravin, wiping his other eye after a good laugh. Purple-skinned elves. Ha! Nope. No leprechauns or two-headed donkey rats either. We havent even seen the Sandpoint Devil. Youre welcome to look for all three, and purple-skinned elves as well, but I aint staying here longer to see what other fanciful beasts this place has to offer.*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago chuckles a little himself, realizing hes never seen this purple skinned elf with his own eyes. He asks,*Have you heard anything from the other expeditions? Before we left, we heard that both Clegg Zincher and the Cyphermages were coming to Devils Elbow.*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie frowns thoughtfully as Gravin relates his experience. "*Ugh,*" she groans.  "*I'm so sorry you all had to go through that.*"  Nearly on the verge of tears herself, the little woman's fists clench and unclench almost spasmodically.  She glances nervously at Scruff, the ground, and her taller companions.  

Blinking back tears, she opens eyes full of grit and determination.  Nearly to herself, she begins muttering, in the lilting hodgepodge tongue of the Gnomes... *Spoiler: Gnomish language*
Show

"*Low to the ground, fast and lean, strong enough to pull a full-grown man too fast to get a good look....  I've seen vine monsters do that, could it be something burrowing?*"
  Her eyes glaze over, as she stares into the ground somewhere between the docks and wharves without seeing. *Spoiler: Gnomish language*
Show

 "*Probably too fast for a snake.  Something with root-like tentacles?  But something on them that cuts....*"
  She visibly wracks her brain, scowling deep in thought, as she tries to make heads and tails of what the Dwarf is telling them.  *Spoiler: Gnomish language*
Show

"*Not too many things like all that.... Could be multiple different kinds of things?*"


After a time, with or without a useful conclusion, she snaps her eyes back to the Dwarf front-and-center.  "*Master Goldhammer, I promise in so far as I can that I will avenge your companions.  There's no room in nature for such nonsensical, wasteful destruction!*"  Her tiny fist slams into an open palm with... probably less emphasis than she would like.  "*You have my solemn word on it!*"

----------


## lostsole31

Master Goldhammer answers the golden tiefling. *Theres supposed to be three other groups here, but I only seen one of them so farthe cyphermages who are up in Witchlight. Slyeg and Zincher supposedly have men here too, but I aint seen any of them although we did spot some smoke rising to the southeast, like maybe from campfires.*

Kwava asks, *"Why do you feel you were 'too late?'"*

Master Goldhammer spits and says, *"Not a speck of skymetal. Plenty of craters around, but nothing in them worth taking. Either the other groups got it all, or there wasn't any to begin with."*

Master Goldhammer nods to the ferocious oath given by the muttering gnome.

----------


## rypt

Tsyra is quick to dismiss the possibility that there may be no starmetal on Devil's Elbow, speaking with with far more conviction than seems reasonable for someone who has only just arrived. *"No, this cannot be."*  Stepping to the front of the group to address the dwarf directly, she continues, *"Given the tsunami that struck Riddleport, would you not have expected a single, large crater, rather than a multitude of smaller ones?  And if you encountered only the latter, and not the former, is it not more likely that your company simply failed to locate the primary deposit of celestial material on the island?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Don't know, don't care, and don't be so cruel as to stop our speedy departure!"* says Gravin, suddenly shocked by the elf's threatening posture.

*"Tsyra,"* calls down the captain. *"If you halt that man's liberty from disaster more, you shall not be welcome back upon my ship. Let him pass. Now."*

----------


## rypt

The dwarf's preposterous accusation takes Tsyra by surprise.  *"I have no notion of what you speak!  I was not delaying your departure when I stood there"* --she points to a few steps behind her-- *"and I am not delaying your departure where I stand now."*

She looks to the captain, says nothing, then looks back to the dwarf.  *"Had I known that the urgency of your desire to leave this place was so much greater now than it was when you spoke at length only moments ago, I would have said nothing."* At that, she steps to the edge of the pier where there can be no ambiguity as to her intentions.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago clears his throat trying to cut through the sudden awkward tension. *Look we wont keep you any more Gravin. May Abadar protect you.* he turns to look at Sol. *How long do you think well be here for? So the good captain knows when to return.*

----------


## meemaas

Visto waves almost cheerfully at the group as they leave. *"Visto hopes that new Friends get home safely."*

----------


## lostsole31

As the remains of Goldhammer's expedition boards the _Flying Cloud_, Sol says, *"I recommend him here tomorrow evening ... his earliest. Hopefully, we can get a lay of the land by then to have a better estimate."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie peers thoughtfully into the distance, trying to take in the broad woods, the abandoned storefronts, distant peaks, the whole thing.  After a time, she turns back to face her companions, smiling.  *"Who knows?  Could be a week, could be a year!  Smells like we're supposed to be here, though."* 

She begins whistling, a simple nameless tune, and wandering in the directions of the buildings.  *"First thing's first.  We need to find someplace where we're not likely to be eaten in our sleep!"*

----------


## lostsole31

The party gathers along behind and with Maggie as she moves forward to check out the harbor area (area *A*). Meanwhile, the rest of Goldhammer's Expedition boards the _Flying Cloud_ and they set sail.

The party searches around these buildings. When Yaris Neraken first attempted to settle Devils Elbow, the three piers and houses here were the first structures he built, since they would serve as the gateway between Witchlight and the rest of the world. Situated in the only safe harbor on the islands shore, the buildings here once served as warehouses and homes for guards and laborers, but they are now long abandoned and partially collapsed due to the falling star; little remains of the buildings but heaps of rubble and a few leaning walls. Likewise, the piers themselves are falling into disrepair, with many planks missing from their lengths, especially at the ends where only a few leaning pilings protrude from the surf. Theres nothing unusual or particularly interesting in the ruined buildings, with the exception of several bright red, foot-long centipedes that scurry for cover as soon as anyone approaches.

Now what?

----------


## meemaas

Visto invests some of his energy into his wings, and takes takes off into the air to get a better view. He doesn't go too high up, so as to not lose sight of the others. *"Visto missed this. Why doesn't Visto fly more often?"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Visto goes about 50 ft up, high enough to be able to see a bit more of an aerial layout, but low enough that he can return to his allies quickly.

----------


## lostsole31

Visto doesn't notice anything immediately interesting that sticks out.

----------


## Farmerbink

"*Gosh, those are big-ol' buggies!*" Maggie chirps.  After a heartbeat, her expression grows pensive.  "*Sure could be a problem if we ran into bigger ones- or a whole gigantic mess of 'em.*"

Her eyes track to Scruff, freely roaming within about 15' of herself.  "*Stay close, big guy.  No running off, now!*"

She turns back to her companions.  "*We better find someplace to camp.  These walls... well, they might be better than nothing, but they're not gonna suffice all by themselves.  We've only got a few minutes before things get more complicated.*"

She begins trying to identify a promising nook- a building with sturdier-looking bones, or at least a big enough pile of rubble to serve as a windbreak.

----------


## lostsole31

You did get here early evening, and with everything before this point, the sun is setting now.

The party will be able to scope out something that is vaguely defensible that will provide succor from the elements.

Do you do anything else or just bed down now?

----------


## rypt

Tsyra does not soon forget Goldhammer's accusation nor the captain's rebuke.  And whether it is anger or embarrassment that lingers into the night, she speaks to the others as little as possible and keeps to the periphery of the party as they explore the ruined structures near the pier, her expression plainly discouraging any small talk or banter.

Once they've selected a suitable location to spend the night, she will use her geokinesis to whatever extent she can to shore up the surrounding structure, prioritizing the filling or blocking of holes and gaps that are low to the ground.  If she will be sleeping on the ground, she will likewise use her geokinesis to first level the surface.

----------


## AggressiveBread

After removing his gear and storing away in a neat pile. Santiago will gather anyone in the party who cares to listen, an begins sharing stories from when he was last in Riddleport.
*You should have seen the look on that merchants face when he came back to find his whole cart missing!* He laughs, wiping a mirthful tear from his eyes. He calms down looking wistful.*Gods that was a long time ago, I bet Abadar would have my head in the stocks if I did anything like that these days.*

----------


## Kvard51

Lev settles in with the others but sits where he can see Tsyra.  Her hard demeanor but clear vulnerability after the dwarf's rebuke mark her as a potential liability for the moment, in his mind.  He looks for ways to connect, making eye contact whenever she looks his way.

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie finds herself reclining, laying on Scruff's slowly rising-and-falling flank.  As the pair doze happily, she gazes skyward, peering at the stars and celestial bodies with surprising focus.  Where some might mistake her attention as idle or fleeting, nonetheless she carefully ponders their courses and gentle gleams.  

"*Tomorrow will be dangerous,*" she suddenly blurts.  "*But I suppose we all knew that, right?*"  She chuckles quietly to herself, letting her eyelids fall closed. 

"*Wake me for the second watch.  I love seeing the stars.*"

----------


## rypt

Tsyra's elven senses are far too keen not to notice Lev's persistent gaze, and though she ignores it for a time, there comes a point where she sets down her sketchbook and meets the bard's gray-blue eyes.  *"If there is something you wish to say, let it be said, else put it rest beneath the stars."*

----------


## lostsole31

It is a very dark night, but the party is able to make a fire from readily available materials without to much light escaping. Otherwise, it is a warm spring night (low of 65). In the middle of night, a rain is heard moderately pattering on the ground outside.

*Toilday, 5 Desnus 4708 AR (New Moon)
Weather: 80 / 65 F. Moderate rain (up to 3/4"). Winds W 5 mph. Low humidity.*

The next morning is gray and lightly raining off and on. The party has good shelter, but otherwise cramped accommodations. At least its not very cold, though the rain cools things a little.  Now is time for everyone to begin their morning preparations.  *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This will be the first time that each of you will be "in the open" when doing so please describe your morning routine for others to get a sense of, and let me know if you change anything in your dailies.

----------


## AggressiveBread

First thing in the morning Santiago is quietly tending to his armor, polishing the platemail to a mirror sheen. Under his breath he whispers prayers to Abadar, shifting between Taldane and abyssal. After he suits up he will offer to lead the party in light workouts and drills. Even wearing 40 pounds of armor, he is a very enthusiastic trainer.

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggy wakes in a cheery mood, eager to begin the day.  After scooping a sizable helping of acorns and dried berries out of her pack, she fills her iron pot with conjured water and sits to watch Scruff eat, apparently _thoroughly_ enjoying the simplest pleasure of provision and companionship.  

After a short time, she drifts into a meditative stance, perhaps picking up where her stargazing left off the night before.  Maggie is still sitting cross-legged, with her sickle held loosely in one hand when Scruff finishes his morning meal and plods around to sit behind her, staring placidly over her head (without having to exert any effort to see over).

When she opens her eyes and looks around, Maggie is frowning.  "*This won't be a good day.  It never is when the spirit of fire comes over me.*"  She rises, a previously unnoticed extra _zing_ in her step.  She scampers a few paces away- far enough to find natural greenery, even if only a small patch of grass or tenacious weeds.  

She frowns deeply at the greenery, and paces around it several times, stopping such that the grand, foreboding forests loom overhead.  She glances back and forth between the peaceful little scrub and the trees that apparently harbor cruel deaths for many who dare trespass.  Gently, she cups a few blades of grass and buds of dandelions, almost apologetically.  

A few minutes later, she returns to the group, unusually somber.  She tries (and fails) to master the scowl on her face as she witnesses her companion's final preparations.  She eyes Santiago's training warily.  In stark contrast to the previous two day's admiration, she seems totally uninterested in his efforts.  "*Are we ready to start looking?*" she asks, curtly.  "*Burnin' daylight out here.*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Maggie will take the spirit of flame today, _Gaze of Flames_ as her hex.  Burning hands (1st) and resist energy (2nd) replace her previous spirit guide spells

Instead of Summon Natures Ally II on the druid side, she will prepare flaming sphere

No other changes for her daily preparation.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Sorry, folks,"* Sol warns. *"If you want me tip-top, I'm gonna' need an extra hour."*

Sol spends a half-hour with mixing several substancess in vials from a satchel that he wears. He then spends another half-hour doing minor exercises and light calisthenics, mainly breathing and finger-and-hand stretches.  He then leaves behind his backpack with bedroll, light mace, light crossbow and four cases of bolts; but from his backpack he puts in his belt a sunrod and a glass flask. He covers his left-behinds in simple leaves, but doesn't think too much about it.

Then, he spends a full hour in addition to that first hour carefully mixing, measuring, and distilling some special brew. (Full Time: 2 hours)

----------


## rypt

Tsyra begins her morning by neatly folding her blanket, rolling up her bedroll, and storing both in a sack which she pulls from a comparatively small pouch on her belt.  She then forms a recess in the earth where she slept and sets the sack in the recess such that the end of the sack barely protrudes from the leveled surface.

Next, she spends 30 minutes in silent meditation, focusing her mind on the akashic energies necessary to maintain her veils.  She then takes her holy symbol in hand and spends about 15 minutes offering her prayers to Findeladlara.  What few portions are spoken aloud are spoken in Elven.  The same time again is then spent on stretches and calisthenics.

When Sol informs the group of the time he'll need to prepare, Tsyra approaches Maggy, waiting for the gnome to finish her curious communion with a patch of grass before addressing her.  *"Twice now you have cautioned us of dangers of the day yet to come.  Is this warning born of mere instinct, some subtle omen, or true foresight?"*

----------


## meemaas

Visto finds something to perch on, closing his eyes and focusing on his Essence, drawing it out and circulating it through the air, as though a small storm has formed with him at the center. After a while, his meditation draws the Essence back in, his body glowing with its light while he circulates it through his body. 

Once his meditation is finished, he opens his eyes and draws out some Essence to reinforce his allies, Santiago and Ozlech. Then while waiting for the others to finish their preparations, he goes for a bit of a flight, keeping close to camp in order to stretch his wings. 

*Spoiler*
Show

First, Stormbound, then Radiant, then some exercise while waiting on the rest of the party (Since Sol clearly needs more time than the rest of us.)

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie blinks in surprise at Sol's declaration.  "*What?*" She stammers, visibly agitated.  "*Your gods or spirits need to wake up! Or you need to get up earlier! * "  Clearly, this is not quite the same pleasant and talkative Gnome that made the trip across the ocean the day before. 

She stews irritably, actually pacing as Sol continues his preparations, unconcerned for her complaints.  She takes several paces away (while Scruff placidly snorts along behind), murmuring and complaining as he tinkers at his "*stupid trinkets and baubles...*" 

She almost visibly jumps at Tsyra's question, and she turns an irritated gaze on the Elf, only to come up short, a playful (if not entirely friendly) look on her face.  "*Well that's kind of a silly question, isn't it?  You were here the whole time, too.  The skies never opened up; no grand gesture of spirit nor god came upon us.*"  

The suddenly capricious Gnome spreads her hands to gesture all around.  "*Yet there are Dwarf Men too scared to venture into the forests, and vermin the size of my leg skittering about!  Something is very wrong here, but you'll have to ask me later whether or not it's foresight, or just plain old sight.*"  At the last, the veneer finally breaks, and a genuinely mirthful giggle bubbles forth.  Maggie, cheerful as ever, winks at Tsyra, before glancing past the woman at Sol's _continued_ preparations.  She scowls fiercely as she turns away, gazing wistfully at the distant shore.

----------


## rypt

Their demeanors as different as their statures, Tsyra's stoic expression remains unmoved until a heartbeat after Maggie turns around.  *"It was not a silly question,"* she declares with a hint of frown that the gnome cannot see, but can perhaps hear, before stepping away.

----------


## lostsole31

The white-haired Ekujae spends a half-hour in prayer and reflection of the natural world around him (obviously preparing outside). He then spends a half hour, getting a sense of the shift of the sand and dirt, the girth of the stalks of grass, and the shadows under the sun in this part of the world. Finally, he spends a half-hour practicing his archery and various other combat calisthenics.

You may not have noticed it before on the ship, but now you can't help it. Kwava's bodily proportions are significantly different than the rest of you, but most notably Tsyra. His legs are a few inches shorter than extra but making up for his 6'7" height with an exceptionally long, lean torso. Too, his arms are almost albatross-like, being far longer than expected, practically coming to his knees. When he walks, he does so in a sort of bandy-legged gait that his about as fast as the almost-similarly proportioned Visto, the small Maggie, and the armored Ago.

After having spent his 90 minutes on preparation he simply says to Maggie. *"If you are alive during our extra time, then every breath you take under the sun is a gift. If our extra preparations benefit our lives and then yours, it was an investment. If we neglect our disciplines and tragedy befalls, that is senseless death. Breathe well, gnome, for unless misadventure visits you, your years will be far longer than Sol's."*

----------


## Kvard51

Lev rises with the sun, takes a big gulp of water, grabs his lute and heads outside.  He sits, back against the wall of a nearby ruin and runs through some finger exercises and scales.  After a few minutes, he sets the lute aside and begins humming and finally, singing in a rich, clear baritone.  Once his song is finished, he begins to speak, as if to another person, of all the things he saw the day before that sparked desire in him, and his hopes for the day.  Some of this oration is a bit colorful, possibly embarrassing to anyone hearing it.

When he stops, he exchanges his lute for his sword, and works up a light sweat working through forms.

----------


## lostsole31

Lev, it is time now to release the old day's pent up energy, and weave the new during your morning commune with your daeva.*Spoiler: Lev's Daily Veil Discovery*
Show


The _aigrette_ and _earrings_ are the first to go. 

Now, a strange half-circle of bronzed akasha forms itself snugly around your wrist, its surface now shifting and swirling with your thoughts. You have unlocked the _penannular of prestidigitation_.

Then, you build upon "nerd chic" as you create a pair of small spectacles of bronzed and crystalline akasha, allowing you to see magical auras. You have unlocked _eyeglasses of magic sight_.

These two are not tremendous since you already know both spell versions, but careful knowledge of the limitations of these minor veils will show some minor differences that increase with any allotted essentia.

Recognizing that you ... and your friends ... are in dangerous territory, AND it seems that if there was one beleaguered expedition, there might be more, Naysin guides your mind and heart to your well of compassion for when a caress means more than something sensual, but possesses its own healing power. A shimmering golden glow encompasses your hands as your kind nature manifests as positive energy. Now, you can heal with a touch, and the bound nature of your hands chakra means that even more of your nurturing spirit may be given to those who deserve your ministrations. You have unlocked _immaculate touch_, which is currently a passion veil. This particular frequency of positive energy (PE) is such that if you heal someone fatigued, you can wash away their weariness. [Fatigued is the current mercy applied.]

Naysin then shows you how you can take that caressing compassion and give others a strong ... ahem, "ardor" ... for you! Your very blood is infused with the Naysin's power now to bring any creature to their knees just by blowing a kiss. You have unlocked _heartsblood caress_, which is your second passion veil.

Finally, a passion veil that is instead developed in a non-passion slot is a sumptuous cloak that can help protect you. You have unlocked _courtesan's cloak_. It is in your shoulders slot, but you learn you could form it just as easily in your neck slot as well at a later date.

DISCLAIMER: As always note that while these are the shapes these veils take, only if you put E(ssentia) into them are they readily visible to the world at large.


Kwava says, *"I and Ganmeed will stay here and guard the camp, though I will be in hiding. That way, if there are other refugees seeking safety, this is the natural place they would come, and I will come them and let them know a ship will be here to help."*

With that, what does the group want to do?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Once everyone is gathered together, Santiago will put forward his plan. *I think the most promising place to look would be the huge crater we saw on the way in. Im hoping we might run into the other teams, if they still live.* He adds on the last part almost as an afterthought, with a touch of sadness in his voice.

----------


## lostsole31

Sol nods in agreement at this plan, looking at the others.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Ozzy wakes up and greets the rest of the group before falling into meditation much like Visto does. He waves his hands waggles his fingers and otherwise looks like he is shaping things with his hands. As Ozzy cycles his essence to check his constructs they briefly flare into sight before he pulls his essence back and moves onto the next one. By the end of his meditation only his ring remains invested and visible to others.

Standing from his meditation, Ozzy begins performing Martial Kata. Practicing footwork and reinforcing the form of his moves with slow deliberate motions. For some of it Ginny seems to join in, performing aerial versions of Ozzys land bound techniques, but the stances are practiced by Ozzy alone.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

No changes to daily prep. Leaving 2 Essence in the Ring of the Abjurer.

----------


## Kvard51

Lev nods as Santiago lays out his idea, *"I agree.  The obvious site of impact seems the most likely place to find what we seek."*

----------


## rypt

When Sol looks to Tsyra, Tsyra looks back.  *"I have no objection to this course of action."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie nods eagerly.  "*Yes! Let's!  Anything to be done standing around!*"  She _does_, however, master her impatience enough to let a more capable scout take point.

----------


## lostsole31

And with that, the group is off ... leaving Kwava and Ganmeed to stay behind to cover and protect any other appearing survivors while waiting to flag down the _Flying Cloud_ when it's time (if the party has not returned).

Although its clearly visible from the sea, actually reaching the crater site by land is easier said than done. No trails lead to the site, and once one comes within a half mile of the actual crater, fallen trees and loose soil make travel even more exhausting. The terrain here is difficult, and overland travel speeds are reduced to one-quarter normal. Moving among the toppled and scorched trees makes for a strange and unnerving experience, since the only signs of life are the wheeling flocks of turkey vultures in the skies above.

Now what?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Despite the rough terrain, Santiago manages to walk with a confident stride. His unshakable presence filling the party around him with similar determination 
*Spoiler: Using indomitable presence* 
Show

All Allies within 30 ft gain the diehard feat, and a +5 morale bonus on saves against death, fatigue, exhaustion, or poison effects.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Okay, ummm...."* Sol looks around. *"Tsyra? Do we just begin searching the blast area for loose pieces of starmetal? Should we set up a grid system or something? I have a feeling this is going to be way longer than roam around aimlessly for five minutes or something."*

----------


## rypt

Upon arriving at the crater, Tsyra first looks for any signs that might indicate that this area has been previously searched by other expeditions -- signs of human activity, evidence of digging, leftover tools, implements, etc.  She then takes a knee and scoops up a handful of dirt.  After smelling it, she lets it fall slowly through the gaps in her fingers, seeking to determine the extent to which the native soil at their current location has been intermixed with foreign material from the meteor.  She then stands back up and attempts to ascertain where they are presently standing relative to the meteor's primary point of impact.

If Sol's questions come before she has completed this initial analysis, she replies, *"A moment, please."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie scampers along sportingly, though she obviously struggles a bit to keep up with her longer-legged compatriots.  Occasionally, as they find themselves clambering over fallen trees, she resorts to hands and feet in tandem to try to minimize how much they end up waiting on her.  Before long, the irritable firebrand that somehow displaced Maggie's cheerful demeanor overnight has broken, leaving little more than an aging Gnome woman trekking through unfriendly terrain.

She catches as Tsyra is looking around, and for perhaps the first time in her adult life, doesn't immediately comment.

----------


## rypt

After a moment's consideration, Tsyra looks to Sol.  *"To your first question -- no.  If there were ever any loose pieces of starmetal to be found here, they have surely by now been recovered by other expeditions.  Instead, I believe any starmetal which yet remains is most likely to be buried in the vicinity of the meteor's primary point of impact.  I suspect, but cannot verify, any surface sediment near to the periphery of the crater -- including the ground upon which we presently stand -- to be composed almost entirely of native earth displaced by the force of the blast.*

*"To your second question -- yes, I believe a grid search will prove a suitable means of ensuring a comprehensive search.  But before we employ it, we must first locate the heart of the crater, that we may begin our search there."*  At that, she turns to the only member of their company with wings.  *"Visto, you are uniquely suited to this task.  I would ask that you take to the sky above, and from your elevated vantage, attempt to identify the location at which the meteor impacted the island."*

----------


## lostsole31

Visto flies out and comes back, easily noting the point of impact to the party's SSE.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Unless anyone objects, Santiago will start heading toward the impact sight, with his shield and flail in his hands.

----------


## rypt

Tsyra will likewise head in the direction indicated by Visto.  Along the way, she will occasionally pause briefly to examine the upset earth at her feet, curious to see if there comes a point as they near the impact site that the soil begins to discernably change, either in color or composition.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Every few minutes, Tsyra will use the _sift_ ability of her basic geokinesis to examine a cube of dirt.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Staring at the large scar in the earth before them, Ozzy whistles at the overturned earth. *"Looks like that rock made quite a splash didn't it Ginny?"* Ozzy says aloud, *"What's it look like from above?"*

Ozzy walks along with the rest, keeping his eyes on the rim of the depression for any other expeditions. They are quite exposed here after all.

----------


## lostsole31

The party stands at the main crater. What does the party do?

----------


## rypt

Tsyra briefly surveys the condition of the impact site and again checks her immediate surroundings for any signs of previous activity.  She then slowly moves her hand above the dirt to form a leveled area at her feet roughly four feet across.  Shaping a narrow blade of rock in her hand not unlike a stone rapier, she uses the pointed end to diagram in the flattened earth a possible search pattern.  She proposes that they split into two groups, each aligned north-to-south.  One group will proceed to the west before doubling back to the east, progressing in a serpentine pattern that gradually moves northward.  The other group will proceed to the east before doubling back to the west, progressing in a serpentine pattern that gradually moves southward.

----------


## meemaas

Visto is fine with this plan, and recommends that he and Ozzy are in separate groups so that both can have someone in the air. While Sol can fly too, it's not obvious like Visto and Ginny, and so could be kept as a surprise.

----------


## Kvard51

Lev nods in agreement with the plan and joins the group Tsyra joins.

----------


## lostsole31

The party searches for one hour, finding nothing of interest or value.

Do you search another hour?

----------


## rypt

Tsyra is insistent that the search continue.  *"An area this large cannot be searched quickly if it is to be searched thoroughly."*

----------


## lostsole31

A second hour of searching yields nothing...

----------


## rypt

It is Tsyra's preference that they continue searching the crater for up to another 4 hours in order to be as thorough as possible without forgoing daylight on their journey back to camp.

----------


## lostsole31

Four hours later ... nothing. No random attacks from mutant cassowaries. No bits of starmetal.  It is about 1630. Does the group agree to go back to camp?

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie rapidly begins to show signs of fatigue- being simply not built for long-term walking and searching.  She keeps a stoic face to it, but grumbles incessantly.  "*How in the seven heavens, nine hells, and everything in between, did something hit big enough to make this crater and leave not a single trace of itself in the process?*"  

Rather than looking for metals or ores, she begins searching the area for signs of animal life as the group continues to wander in a systematic, if ultimately fruitless, fashion.  *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Given half a chance, she'll cast speak with animals to take the search a different direction, but I kinda don't think we're going to find a reasonable opportunity.


She frowns deeply as the sun has clearly begun its descent.  "*I suppose I didn't have much to do in Riddleport, either,*" she gripes.  "*Let's head back while we're not relying on starlight to do it, yeah?*"

----------


## rypt

Growing increasingly irritated as the hours pass unproductively, Tsyra struggles to conceive of a plausible explanation for the absolute absence of starmetal.  *"It defies reason.  Even were one to presume the most diligent and capable efforts on the part of our rival companies, one would still expect to find small fragments or pieces of low grade ore."*  As they prepare for the return trip back to camp, she reflects on her knowledge of starmetal, considering the possibility that the properties of a particular variety might explain the puzzlingly desolate crater.

----------


## lostsole31

The party gets back to camp, greeting Kwava, and tell him about finding nothing. He doesn't know about such things, so can't offer any input.

Does the party look to do evening routine and go to bed?

----------


## AggressiveBread

While getting ready for bed Santiago will ask Visto.*If you fly above the trees, can you see any smoke from other campsites? Anything we might investigate tomorrow?*

----------


## meemaas

Visto will agree and fly upward high enough to see if there is any smoke or sign of anything of interest.

----------


## rypt

After conveying to Kwava the unusual condition of the crater, Tsyra asks of the Ekujae, *"Did you encounter any of the other expeditions while we were away?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Kwava shakes his head, but adds. *"Every now and then, well to the south, I thought I saw the dissipation of smoke, as from large campfires."*

----------


## meemaas

Visto returns to the ground to report what he's seen. *Visto noticed smoke and what may be a camp in that direction."* He says, pointing southeast. *"And a tower with lights that Visto doesn't think are normal in that direction."* He continues, pointing southeast (towards the tower, if it's visible). *Both are some ways away from the crater."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Maggie follows along, grumbling foully under her breath in a bizarre smattering of no less than a half-dozen languages, creating a jarring juxtaposition as she rolls from the harsh tongue of the Dwarves to the Elves' lilting, melodic phrases without a pervasive scowl faltering for even a moment.  Without initiating conversation, she sees to Scruff and begins laying out her bedroll in a suitably sheltered nook.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago looks hopeful as the group sets up camp.*I know today was not as fruitful as we had hoped, but Im sure we will find more of what were looking for tomorrow. Until then, get some sleep everyone.*

----------


## Kvard51

Lev strums his lute by his bedroll, nodding along with Santiago.  *"I agree, a good night's sleep will give us a fresh outlook on the morrow.  I'll take first watch."* he says, getting up and replacing the lute with his greatsword.

----------


## lostsole31

The party beds down, setting up watches as most makes sense based on who does or does not need specific rest for their abilities, though by the time you would move in the morning, you stay longer to insure that all have gotten good rest.
*
Wealday, 6 Desnus 4708 AR (New Moon)
Weather: 80/ 65F. Winds SW 20 mph. Dry.*

Everyone wakes up to perform their daily routine.
*Spoiler: Lev*
Show

During your meditation, you are guided to think about the many life forces surrounding you, and that helps you to form a circlet that would aid you in saving lives, or taking them. You have unlocked the minor veil (head) _circlet of life & death_, that gives you the power of the orisons _bleed_ and _stabilize_.

On a much more daily utilitarian note, not one so much for high adventuring but still a good minor veil to be aware of, you are guided to form a different pair of spectacles than the eyeglasses of magic sight you previously formed. These would help you in various writing needs, such as when you want to properly mark your musical compositions with your personal rune. You have unlocked the minor veil (headband) _spectacles of the scribe_, that gives you the abilities of the cantrips _arcane mark_ and _scrivener's chant_.

Now the real work begins ....

Naysin feels like there is a close connection to not only the stars, but the void between them. Sickly green tendrils of akashic energy writhe and lash around your forearms clutching at anything that draws too near, the power forming from your wrists chakra. With this veil, you can disarm opponents without fear of creating an opening for a counterattack. You have unlocked the wrist chakra _Embrace of the Old Ones_, set up as a passion veil.

The next passion veil creates a deep, gnawing hunger in the pit of your stomach, giving you both a bite and a small extradimensional space. You have unlocked the neck veil _Wolf's Hunger_.

The one non-passion veil formed is one that on other days could be a passion veil, once you have already formed, and that helps heal others (or harm undead) ... _immaculate touch_. Today, however, you are shown how a touche might help calm somebody who is all riled up (per the Riled paladin mercy).

ALCON, Please let me know if you make any changes to your daily lineup...

----------


## lostsole31

In the morning, after everyone's morning routine is done, Maggie admits to the party, *"We were so focused on fancy starmetal that if there was any, it was wrapped up in tons of not-fancy starmetal space-rock that blasted all over the place at the crater site. I think why I felt so off as the day went on .. and I'm so sorry for that ... was that I sensed that the very land was choked and poisoned by non-fertile rock ... covering, corrupting, and poisoning the blast site. It's not immediate, but in time, that whole blast site will go dead for generations before the soil is refreshed. And that is what I sensed ... the muteness of the life that is there that is doomed to die from suffocation and mineral poisoning."*

She's in tears now, *"And ... and there is some unhappy, unnatural presence that I can just sense outside of where I can really claim to know where it is ... but it is out there ... here, on this island. I will stay here to watch for survivors and to watch over the camp. Tonight, when Captain Creesy returns with the Flying Cloud, I will leave on it. This very island is poisoning the natural connection to my soul, and I can't do it."*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago listens solemnly before speaking up.*
Whatever powers poison this island Maggie, you have my word that I will root them out. Skymetal be damned. But, there is no shame in deciding to leave.* he addresses the rest of the party.*It looks like well need to widen our search area. I think we should start with those campsites we saw last night.* He scratches his chin, thinking. *I also think we should find the sirens cave, from the legend. It feels like a place that evil would gather.*

----------


## meemaas

Visto nods with that idea. *"Visto agrees. Checking the camp Visto spotted would probably be a good idea. The Tower may also be connected."*

----------


## lostsole31

Okay, which direction, then?

----------


## meemaas

As Visto had seen the camp far to the South-Southeast of where they were, he suggests the party go in that direction, even though it is a ways away from the crater we were here to explore.

----------


## rypt

*"Goldhammer indicated that the Cyphermages were camped at Witchlight,"* Tsyra says without looking up from her sketchbook.  *"I assume this corresponds to the strange lights you saw last night.  The other camp is thus likely to belong either to Slyeg's company, or Zincher's."*

----------


## AggressiveBread

*Lets pay a visit to the cyphermages then. If thats acceptable to everyone.*

----------


## lostsole31

There is actually a well-marked path/dirt road heading in that general direction that you can begin to follow, assuming nobody wants to go crawling through trackless forest, allowing the party to to make good time. The party travels WSW for a little over a mile and a half when there is an eastern switchback to the trail. 

Do you follow the trail heading E now, or try to go off the trail?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Peering into the surrounding area, Santiago points a gauntlet to the path*Lets take the trodden path, itll be faster, and hopefully safer.*

----------


## lostsole31

Another 3/4 miles later, and it curves back sharply again to the southeast. Then, a quarter-mile later another sharp tack to the east .... all the while making the way southwards.  At the next switch to the east, the party hears the sounds and smells to the south of an active campsite.

What do you do?

----------


## meemaas

Visto smiles, showing his excitement at meeting new Friends, but waits on the others to take the lead.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago pauses for a moment, taking in the sounds. He looks to the rest of the party and quietly says, *This must be one of the camps. Does anyone want to go first? If not, Im just going to walk in. Im keeping my weapons out. Just in case.* While he waits for a response he pulls out his flail and spiked shield. He keeps them down at his sides, but ready.

----------


## lostsole31

What does everyone else have in hand?

----------


## Kvard51

Lev smiles his biggest smile.  *"Let me go first."*, he says.  He begins walking toward the camp, hands empty and palms up.  *"Ho, the camp!"*

----------


## rypt

Tsyra's expression sours as she observes Santiago drawing his weapon.  *"Must you bare your fangs?"* she remarks in a rather unpleasant tone.  

For her part, Tsyra will remain empty handed.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozzy*

Not expecting much of a conflict with the Cyphermages, Ozzy says, *Caution is well and good. Just try not to make an enemy out of a possible friend Ago.*

Ozzy walks with his hands seemingly empty at his sides. His Storm Gauntlets being difficult to discern without essence in them.

----------


## lostsole31

Thus far, we've spoken about lateral travel, but now the party faces a difficult slog up a steep, overgrown trail that winds up the mountainous island. You find yourself at last atop the islands highest peak, affording a peerless view of the Varisian Gulf. On particularly clear days, the distant haze of Riddleport can be seen to the northeast.

Worse, it seems your sensations betrayed you at a distant. For you do not hear the distant sounds of men's voices, but carrion birds. And you do not smell the warm smells of camp food, but of death. Each of you is absolutely sure you heard and smelled something more welcome, but what you see is the site of a massacre. Turkey vultures wheel in the sky above.

The collection of crumbling buildings that once comprised the largest settlement on Devils Elbow has long since fallen into disrepair, the recent impact having further damaged the buildings so that bits and pieces of the internal walls have collapsed. None of the buildings save the tower retain a complete roof. The stone-walled buildings themselves have weathered the passage of time rather well. 

This must be Witchlight, now abandoned and ruined. The only structure with a roof and solid footing remaining is the old watchtower, the first and best-built structure on the entire island. Yet even it has suffered from the passage of time and the recent impact.

----------


## meemaas

Visto takes to the sky to get a better view of the area before everyone starts exploring the abandoned camp.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago surveys the grim scene, he doesnt seem overly shaken, but his grip on his weapons tightens. He speaks in a dead serious tone, like a veteran.*I hate to say a told you so friends, but I dont see many new friends here. My gods, this is gruesome.*

----------


## lostsole31

Visto comes back to give his report on what he's seen of the layout ...

----------


## AggressiveBread

Looking toward the closest building, Santiago draws himself up to his full height as he did when searching the crater yesterday. Making his party feel bolder.*
Stay close to me. Abadar will protect you from fear and other threats. Lets start with this building* Santiago starts moving toward the building to the south, but he sticks close to the party.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Santiago uses indomitable presence.

----------


## lostsole31

The party follows Ago up to the door. A portion of the slate-covered roof of this stone house has collapsed into ruinsbut the rest of the roof seems to be intact.

----------


## rypt

Tsyra is no stranger to violence, but this kind of fresh, wholesale slaughter is almost wholly foreign to her.  As she follows along with the others, her stride is less certain than it has been previously, and to those keen enough to notice, it is apparent that there is deliberate effort being put towards maintaining her composure.

*"Why were they called Cyphermages?"* she asks in a low voice as they approach the building.

Should she pass within 10 feet of a body, she will move to examine it for any wounds and attempt to determine the manner in which it was killed.

----------


## lostsole31

Sol answers Tsyra while Ago decides whether or not to open the door or do something else. *"As you may know, Riddleport's big tourist attraction is the massive Cyphergate that forms the upper part of a perfect concentric ring in the harbor. One of those ancient mega-ruins, if you know anything about them. In fact, it was a lower part of the Cyphergate that the purple-skinned elf had found and was doing excavation around when our group chased her away ... at the cost of Ago's brother's life. 

"Anyway, for some untold number of years, this Cyphergate - with its weird symbols on it - has been a curiosity beause nobody could ever quite figure out what it really was or its purpose. A whole branch of magical study popped up in Riddleport to study the arch, and in doing so, study all manner of written magical forms ... glyphs, sigils, wards, and what-not. Those guys are the Cyphermages out of the Cypherlodge. In fact, two people that used to work at the Goblin ended up going there to study."*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Seeing everyone is situated where they want to be. Ago will open up the door.

----------


## lostsole31

Ago opens the door, and has to step in to see anything the way the door is situated. Nothing. In fact, you could have bypassed the door as the entire SE corner has fallen in.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago will start making his way through the building, taking stock of theres anything noteworthy. Afterward, he makes his way through the hole toward the building south of him.

----------


## lostsole31

Ago, you enter the building, but while you're in the building, you sense that you are in a very dangerous place. You have not had time to do any kind of search. What do you do?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago will step back outside the way he came. Hes going to try and figure out what had him on edge.

----------


## lostsole31

The shoddy construction and the feeling that the building could come down atop him at any moment had him on edge.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago holds up a hand, looking up at the roof.*It could come down any moment, we should just go around.* He starts walking around the outside of the building, moving toward the building to the south.

----------


## lostsole31

Two doors quickly reveal themselves to the building to the south.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozzy*

Hearing Agos report about the soundness, or lack-thereof, in the first building, Ozzy points to the watchtower and says, *We can eyeball these buildings for anything creeping inside, but my money is on the watchtower holding anything of note. Its the only one I would consider hiding out in and Id still say my prayers vigorously before getting any shuteye in there.*

That said, Ozzy stays with the group. Keeping a wary eye for the perpetrators of this slaughter, and hoping this doesnt turn into the ambush it appears to be.

----------


## lostsole31

Kwava seems leery of the buildings, regardless of intent, purpose, or party gain.

Sol, for his part, says, *"I think a careful scour of these other buildings might give a clue as to what is about, rather than heading right for the most heavily-defensible structure."*

----------


## rypt

Everything Sol has to say about the Cyphermages is new to Tsyra, including that of the fate of Santiago's brother -- a detail which brings certain clarity to some of the tiefling's earlier comments.  *"In the interest of gauging the magnitude of the peril they faced here, is it fair to say you would consider the Cyphermages to be primarily scholars, rather than warriors?"*

As Tsyra continues to move south with the others, she will look around for any humanoid remains.

----------


## lostsole31

*"As a rule, they tend to be sedentary and scholarly, yes,"* admits Sol.

Tsyra doesn't see a body, though the scent of decay is in the air.

----------


## meemaas

Visto follows quietly, helping the search, but doesn't have any other input at present.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago will open up the door to his south and look inside the building.

----------


## lostsole31

This large timber-and-stone structure stands at the edge of the steep  southern slope, overlooking the sea far below. Large windows facing the  villages main thoroughfare suggest a shop in at least one portion of  the building, but the windows have been hastily boarded over. Several  corpses lay near the outer walls of the building, obviously a source of  interest for the circling turkey vultures above. As some of the sunlight  pours into the building, there are several inhuman screehches from  inside.

*Round One ...

R1T22:* Tsyra, what do you do?

----------


## rypt

Seeing the nearby corpses and hearing the strange sounds echoing from within the building, Tsyra immediately moves to stand in front of Sol, a length of shifting stone growing from her hand and taking the form of a narrow blade.  *"Goldhammer warned of a sickness that animated the bodies of those it infected.  I suspect some of the Cyphermages may have succumbed to the same affliction."*  Drawing then upon her connection to elemental earth, grains of sand begin to seep from her pores, giving her skin a strange flowing texture.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Move to the square to the south of Sol.

Free action: Form a Kinetic Blade.

Standard action: Accept 2 burn via Flesh of Stone to increase her damage reduction by 2.

Swift action: Adopt the _Scarlet Einhander_ stance.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Seeing the nearby corpses and hearing the strange sounds echoing from  within the building, Tsyra immediately moves to stand in front of Sol, a  length of shifting stone growing from her hand and taking the form of a  narrow blade.  *"Goldhammer warned of a  sickness that animated the bodies of those it infected.  I suspect some  of the Cyphermages may have succumbed to the same affliction."*   Drawing then upon her connection to elemental earth, grains of sand  begin to seep from her pores, giving her skin a strange flowing texture. 

*R1T21:* Kwava says, *"I see....something."* He moves while taking out his bow and getting between Ago and Ozzy. Looking due south he says, *"I don't know what it is, but it isn't friendly,"* as  he lets off a shot that hits it in the right hand where the brachial  artery begins to diffuse into the smaller capillaries in the hand. It  should have nicked its artery, but unable to bleed, the creature only  takes *19*.

He looks to his hawk and in Elven orders an attack.

*R1T20:*  Ganmeed flies in with an attempt to attack, but when it gets to close  it veers away and flies farther into the building with a terrified  screech.

*R1T19:* Ago sees another one of these  creatures come into his field of view, see Ganmeed and close on him. It  swings a ruined fist to slap against feathers but not hurt Kwava's  friend.

*R1T18:* Sol concentrates on his hand,  bringing forth a mote of flame that sits in his palm and he moves into  the building and immediately roll right out of the building and to the  back. *"Uh, there are four of those  things in there! They're some kind of variant zombie, I think. They look  fast, and they're tongues are share biological design with some animals  that lance the skin and drain blood."*

*R1T17:* Ozzy, what do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

----------


## bcool999

*Ozzy*

Ozzy quickly reinvests his essence to prepare for combat causing Ago and Tsyra to lose the benefit of their loaned veils. The gauntlets on Ozzys hands flairs to life with miniature storms appearing in them and growing larger as essence fills them. A crown also appears atop Ozzys head formed of fire, ice, electricity, acid and sonic forces entwined with one another. 

Preparations completed, Ozzy gathers the power of storms from the gauntlets and launches it forth at the visible undead. Then he cries out, *Hold them at the doorway.  Dont give them a chance to surround anyone.*

He then sends instructions to Ginny, 
*Spoiler: Ozzy >>>> Ginny*
Show

*Harry them if you can, but stay safe.*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SwA: Move 2 essence from akashic army to Storm Gauntlets, move 1 uninvested Essence into Aura of the Adaptable which is emulating Crown of Elemental Mastery.  

Standard Action: RTA with Storm Gauntlets vs visible foe. 

Attack: (1d20+10)[*14*] v Touch
Damage: (1d3)[*3*] Cold (1d3)[*1*] Electricity (1d3)[*1*] Sonic.
The above energy damage ignores up to 10 Energy Resistance due to the emulated Crown of Elemental Mastery.

FA: Speak and Telepathy.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Ozzy quickly reinvests his essence to prepare for combat causing Ago and  Tsyra to lose the benefit of their loaned veils. The gauntlets on  Ozzys hands flairs to life with miniature storms appearing in them and  growing larger as essence fills them. A crown also appears atop Ozzys  head formed of fire, ice, electricity, acid and sonic forces entwined  with one another. 

Preparations completed, Ozzy gathers the power of storms from the  gauntlets and launches it forth at the visible undead, but not being any  type of ranged combatant, he completely misses. He cries  out, *Hold them at the doorway.  Dont give them a chance to surround anyone.*

He then sends instructions to Ginny: *Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*Harry them if you can, but stay safe.*
 
Ginny responds ... *Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"That  'hold at doorway' is only good while Kwava doesn't care about his bird,  but I will give it a go to protect my fellow avian! Let's see if I  can't make that first one as slow as a normal zombie."_
...as  she flies in and pecks the thing in the belly while affecting the flow  of time around the creature ... even as it turns to dust.*Spoiler: Ginny  >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"I didn't hit it that hard! They do not have zombie-tough skin."_
Outside, a pall of gloom surrounds Ozzy, as Ginny continues flying to the southern wall next to Ganmeed.

*R1T15:* Ago, what do you do?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Watching the two birds fly into the house, Ago gives Ozzy a half shrug before turning to follow them. He calls,*These foul wretches wont get past me!* He moves to the square north of red, using his flail to try and bring the zombie to the ground.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: move to the square north of the red zombie
SWA: activate a sweeping gambit 
SA: use sweeping tail on the red zombie.
Trip attack:(1d20+14)[*24*] 
Maneuver damage: (2d6+5)[*10*]
AOO from sweeping gambit: (1d20+9)[*24*]
AOO damage: (1d8+7)[*13*] plus the extra 5 from sweeping gambit.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Watching the two birds fly into the house, Ago gives Ozzy a half shrug before turning to follow them. He calls,*These foul wretches wont get past me!*  He moves to the square north of Red, but in doing so he realizes  another of these things, and getting to his desired spot opens him up to  an AOO from his intended target. He puts himself into flank position  from Blue, but also flanking his enemy with Ganmeed, and uses his flail  to slam the target to the ground for *10*. He recovers and does a moulinet with his flail to then slam the zombie in the belly hard enough to dust him.

*R1T14:* Lev, what do you do?

----------


## Kvard51

Lev, hearing the conversation between Ozzy and Ago, begins to recite the tale of an ancient battle he heard often as a boy in the inn.  He follows that up by falling into a fighting stance with his shoulders loose and his feet set wide, which provides a solid foundation from which to launch attacks in melee and with thrown weapons.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

SA: Start Raging Song.
MA: Move into Accurate Stance as part of his Raging Song.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Lev, hearing the conversation between Ozzy and Ago, begins to recite the  tale of an ancient battle he heard often as a boy in the inn.  He  follows that up by falling into a fighting stance with his shoulders  loose and his feet set wide, which provides a solid foundation from  which to launch attacks in melee and with thrown weapons. 

*R1T12:*  Two powerful fists slam against Ago's impenetrable armor. What Ago  didn't expect, however, was a long, rotted tongue getting inside the  joints of his armor to strike him in the chest for a soft critical of *7*. Worse, blood drains from the tongue into the zombie (*2 STR damage*), before the engorged tongue detaches and thwaps to the floor, splashing open with blood!

*R1T5:* Visto, do you accept the raging song? What do you do?

----------


## meemaas

Visto ignores the raging song, keeping his position, he will ready himself for action, but does not wish to rush into danger otherwise.

*Spoiler*
Show

Nonaction: Generate 1TE and invest it into Soothing Rain
Otherwise, Visto will delay his turn.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Visto ignores the raging song, keeping his  position, but does not wish to rush into danger otherwise. He allows his  energy to build quietly inside of him, ready for when an ally needs  healing.

*R1T2:* Another of these creepy zombies comes to Ago from the east, clawing at him from a whole in the wall.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Tsyra, do you accept the raging song? A _kinetic blade_ is formed.

Kwava/ Ganmeed on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Guarding closely the integrity of her own mind, Tsyra rejects the influence of Lev's song as she moves to assist Santiago and the avian duo within the building.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Tsyra will move inside the building, prioritizing a path and position as follows:

(A) Without knowingly provoking, ending in a position in which she  flanks at least one enemy and threatens at least two adjacent enemies.

(B) Without knowingly provoking, ending in a position in which she threatens at least two adjacent enemies.

(C) Without knowingly provoking, ending in a position in which she flanks one enemy.

(D) Without knowingly provoking, ending in a position in which she threatens one enemy.

(E) - (H) are, in order, as (A) - (D) above, ignoring "without knowingly provoking".
Standard action: If one (A), (B), (E) and (F) are satisfied above, she will use _scything strike_ to attack two adjacent enemies with her kinetic blade.

If one of (B), (C), (G) and (H) are satisfied, she will use _devastating rush_ to attack the adjacent enemy with her kinetic blade.

Attack:(d20+9)[*12*]
Damage:(2d6+5)[*10*] (plus (2d6)[*7*] in the event _devastating rush_ is used)
Note on bonuses: I have not included the +1d6 bonus damage from _scarlet einhander_, nor the +1 bonus to attack from Elemental Overflow, though I believe both are applicable.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Guarding closely the integrity of her own mind,  Tsyra rejects the  influence of Lev's song as she moves to assist Santiago and the avian  duo within the building. As soon as she enters, she realizes that the  best she can do is attack an enemy without special positioning, but  that's better than nothing as she steps up to Blue. She realizes, this  being her first mortal confrontation that the concentration required to  activate a maneuver and the concentration needed to maintain her kinetic  blade are mutually exclusive. The incredible thought processes with  which she has distracted herself fails her physically as she cannot  bludgeon past the creature's thick skin. The sequence complete, and the  avians at least safe for now, her mind fills with the knowledge of how  to help the injured should it come to that.

*R2T21:* Kwava moves into the building and turns to fire at Blue, hitting the monster in the upper left arm for *15*.  Tsyra notes with detached scholarly interest that while there was the  initial resistance against the arrow as if the zombie was like any  creature with a tough hide, yet its undead nature did not ablate the  power of the arrow as some corporeal are wont to do.

*R2T20:* Ganmeed flies forth and does a terrible job nipping at Blue, and then tries to fly away, but gets hit for *8* for her troubles as she gets out of the building, with Kwava telling her to back down in Elven.

*R2T18:*   Sol's turn to head in, and he rolls right in next to Tsyra and Ago. He  swishes clumsily with the fire in his hand but still somehow manages to  catch the unimpressive monster with a burning slap to the face for *4 fire*.

*R2T17:* Ozzy, the gloom around you ends. Do you accept the raging song? What do you do?

Ginny's simultaneous turn, Ago in the hole ...

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Surprised by Ginnys report, Ozzy thinks for a moment on what these undead could be, but proceeds to press the attack. Entering his stance, Ozzy moves next to Kwava. Once in position and able to see Ozzy fires his storm blast at the nearest foe. 

*Theyre not as hardy as I thought! Press the attack!* Ozzy says. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Raging song is denied. 

SwA: Enter Aura of Misfortune stance. 

Move Action: move 4 squares South. 

Standard Action: Use Storm Guantlets Bind to fire a blast at nearest foe. 

RTA: (1d20+10)[*19*]
Damage: (1d3)[*1*] Cold (1d3)[*3*] Electricity (1d3)[*2*] sonic damage. 

If it is a free action Ozzy will also attempt a Knowledge check against these to see if he has an inkling of what they are.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Surprised by Ginnys report, Ozzy thinks for a moment on what these  undead could be, but proceeds to press the attack. Entering his stance,  Ozzy moves next to Kwava. Once in position and able to see, Ozzy fires  his storm blast at the nearest foe, hitting Blue in the hand for a total of *6 energy* damage. *Theyre not as hardy as I thought! Press the attack!* Ozzy says. 

Ginny  disappears from her spot, reappearing in flank with Tsyra and attacks,  but misses, clacking her beak into the crumbling stone of the buidling.  Again a pall surrounds Ozzy.

*R2T15:* Ago, what do you do? Do you take Lev's raging song?

Lev on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## AggressiveBread

Accepting the raging song, Ago lets out a bellowing war cry.*These wretches will fall before us comrades!* Emboldened by his allies, Ago lets loose a storm of attacks with his flail, his shield, and even a vicious bite.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

FA: Accept raging song 
SWA: activate encouraging roar boost. (+2 attack and damage to Allies in 30 ft)
Full round: full attack, attacking blue first, but if he goes down the remaining attacks will be on green.
Flail (1d20+8)[*17*] 
Damage:(1d8+6)[*14*]
Spiked shield (1d20+8)[*21*]
Damage (1d4+3)[*6*]
Bite: (1d20+4)[*20*]
Damage(1d6+3)[*8*]
(Boost is included in all rolls, but raging song is not.)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Accepting the raging song, Ago lets out a bellowing war cry, *These wretches will fall before us, comrades!*  Emboldened by his allies, Ago lets loose a storm of attacks with his  flail, his shield, and even a vicious bite. He swings his flail up into  Blue's groin, destroying him and leaving a hideous scorch mark on the  ground. He then pushes the spike on his shield through the gap in the  wall to stab green in the upper arm for for *7*, then bites low to mack on the zombie's knee for *9*. The taste of the zombie is truly hideous, gut-wrenching, but Ago ignores the taste.

*R2T14:* Lev, you are currently using inspired rage. You should probably get closer to at least see the fight. What do you do?

Visto on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Continuing his tale, Lev cast a spell and disappears as his intonation ends, and walks into the building while drawing his two-hander.  He moves to his left upon entering, looking at what is left to kill.  

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

FA: continue Raging Song.
SA: Cast _Vanish_
MA: Walk S 10', SW 5', S 5', E 10'

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Continuing his tale, Lev cast a spell and disappears as his intonation  ends, and walks into the building while drawing his two-hander.  He  moves to his left upon entering, looking at what is left to kill (again). 

*R2T5:* Visto, what do you do?

Green on deck, Tsyra in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Visto follows the rest of the party into the building. He doesn't feel much like his friends need him though, especially since they seem to be downing the foes with relative ease. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Nonaction: Generate and invest 1TE into Soothing Rain.
Move action: Move into the room.
Standard action: Survey the party for any obviously badly injured. I know that it's only Ago and Ganmeed, but Visto doesn't know for sure that none of his friends are dying in here.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Visto follows the rest of the party into the building. He doesn't feel  much like his friends need him though, especially since they seem to be  downing the foes with relative ease. 

*R2T2:* Green steps away from the painful guy to attack the big bird, with one fist landing against Ginny for *5*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Tsyra, what do you do?

Kwava on deck, Sol in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Embarrassment flushes Tsyra's face as expectations of her own abilities collide with reality.  Not wanting to dwell on this overestimation, she moves quickly to engage the only foe she can see, stepping around Santiago and swinging her kinetic weapon at the zombie in a crushing downward blow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Move to the square east of Santiago.

Standard action: Attack the zombie with her kinetic blade.
Attack: (d20+9)[*20*]
Damage: (2d6+5)[*11*]
The following bonuses are believed to be applicable, but have not been applied above: +1d6 damage from _scarlet einhander_, +1 attack from Elemental Overflow, +2 to attack and damage from Santiago's boost.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Embarrassment flushes Tsyra's face as  expectations of her own abilities  collide with reality.  Not wanting to dwell on this overestimation, she  moves quickly to engage the only foe she can see. Noticing that the only  part of the wall she can squeeze through is by the open spot (_vanished_  Lev), she moves past him and through the wall and then south, opening  up a futile attack from the zombie. Tsyra swings her kinetic weapon at  the zombie in a crushing  downward blow to destroy the monster. Despite the strange nature of this  particular zombie, it does as all destroyed undead do ... spontaneous  combat from inside and turn to ash .... leaving a scorch mark on the  ruined floor.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## AggressiveBread

As the last zombie vanishes, Santiago looks around with a proud smile on his face. *Good work everyone. You all fought well. Before we continue, I seem to have lost a lot of blood.* He gestures to the wound from the tongue. *Does anyone know a way to recover my strength?*

----------


## rypt

Tsyra reaches most of her forearm into a small pouch on her belt and removes a rolled sheet of parchment.  *"Yes,"* she says in answer to Santiago's question.  *"This is a scroll of a restorative spell, but I cannot make use of it without the aid of my Goddess.  I would require a period of uninterrupted prayer unless one of you capable is activating its magic in my stead."*

She will wait to see if anyone comes forward, in which case she will hand them the scroll.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tsyra draws a scroll of _lesser restoration_ from her Craftsman's Belt.

----------


## lostsole31

Sol says, *"Ago, do you yet have holy magics as some paladins? Because healing like that is usually granted holy warriors to heal the sick. If not, Lev, your resume mentioned broad skill at commandeering magical items?"*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago nods *I could, but I dont have that spell prepared. If you all want to take some time to search the building, I could pray for it.*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If the party wants to wait, Santiago will swap veil of positive energy for lesser restoration and cast it on himself.

----------


## Kvard51

Lev stops his oration and allows his spell to lapse so the others can see him  He looks at the scroll Tsyra is holding, stating. *"Yes, I do have some skill in that area.  I should be able to cast that spell."*

He looks to Santiago, *"Do you want me to try, Ago?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Sol says, *"We can probably take that time, though it stinks inside of this building, we should go outside. It's only a little bit of time, and it would save Tsyra's scroll from consumption."*

Does any other prepared caster want to pray/ mediate/ study to reassign remaining spell slots? What about readied maneuvers?

----------


## rypt

*"This is agreeable.  I shall pray as well in the event there is need of the scroll in the future."*  At that, she returns the scroll to the pouch on her belt and heads outside.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tsyra will will ready _make it work_ in place of _scything strike_, and guarantee _make it work_ in place of _sabotage_.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Ozzy checks that their enemies are completely destroyed and that the larva followed their unfortunate hosts to the grave. *Be wary friends for I have an inkling of what created these undead, known as Void Zombies, and that they were created extremely recently. Should we face these creatures progenitor we must take care to avoid or quickly cure parasitic infection lest we have a larvaes tail sticking out our jaw as we shamble about.*

Ozzy keeps an eye out for trouble as the rest of the party focuses on preparing to face further foes. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

No Changes to Ozzy. He tends to mostly adapt in the middle of combat anyway.

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone who is making changes have made their changes. Now what?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago will cast lesser restoration on himself

----------


## lostsole31

Unfortunately, his spell only recovers a little bit of the blood drain he had suffered (*1 STR*).

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago looks disappointed after casting his spell. *I am still not at full strength, but I should be fine after some rest. Shall we move forward?*

----------


## rypt

Tsyra nods.  *"I am ready to continue the search.  Before we move to another building, I would like to count the bodies we saw earlier.  The Cyphermages were said to have departed with a company of approximately twelve individuals.  We encountered four as these so-called 'void zombies.'  I wish to know how likely we are to encounter either more zombies or possible survivors of the attack."*

She will then move to examine the corpses laying near the outside of the building.

----------


## lostsole31

The corpses outside are not new, but ancient ... decades old, at least.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago looks down at the old corpses. *These must be some of witchlights first inhabitants, means there might be more cyphermage zombies around. Its a shame they couldnt be buried properly.* Santiago will move check out the buildings to the northeast.

----------


## lostsole31

Once outside, Kwava says, *"My Ganmeed is wounded, but it seems healing is light in this group. I will have him keep watch safely out of the way."*

As Santiago passes that first building to the north, he sees the outside portion of where that building's southeast corner had subsided. Avoiding the tower to the southeast for now, he continues to the northeastern building's door. The rest of the team follows.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Nodding in agreement with Kwava, Santiago will move to open up the door.

----------


## lostsole31

Santiago opens the door. This buildings rotting timbers still bear flecks of colorful paint, a sign that it must have looked grand in its heyday. Now it is little more than a collapsing ruin.

----------


## AggressiveBread

*Well if nobody else wants to enter this dark crumbling ruin, I will.* he will step inside to the east and begin looking around.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Moving to the doorway, Ozzy eyes the building warily saying, *Emphasis on crumbling there Ago. There may be something in there if it hasnt been picked over since it was abandoned, but it could also fall over if we breathe too heavy. Judging by the paint there was wealth here at one point at least.*

After seeing if anything breaks with Agos passage, Ozzy will enter and look around.

----------


## lostsole31

Yup, nothing of interest.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Ozzy will take his leave of the oversized coffin that was once a serviceable building.

----------


## lostsole31

There's one more smaller building before the main tower. Do you check there next?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Exiting the crumbling building carefully after his tiefling comrade, Santiago will make his way over to the smaller building opening the door when he gets there.

----------


## meemaas

Visto's mind was clearly elsewhere, since it took him this long to realize it, but his fellow avian was injured and he wants to take care of it. So he takes some time to heal up Ganmeed's wounds while the group is exploring. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Visto will invest 2E into Unicorn Feathering and use it on Ganmeed.

----------


## lostsole31

As Sol and Ago head east, Kwava calls down Ganmeed for healing. I don't think the new members of the party have seen this before, so Visto's feathered arms turn white, the feathers taking on a more downy, very fine appearance, and he touches Ganmeed with Kwava's supervision. A few seconds later, Ganmeed's wound fully close, and Kwava and Ganmeed head up behind Ago. Ago opens the door, but the placement of the door is such that he doesn't really have too good a look inside, though just with opening the door, the building groans woefully.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Watching the building creak, Ago looks up at the roof with a scowl. He lets out a sigh of resignation before taking a step inside to look around. He mutters under his breath, *dont collapse, dont collapse, dont collapse.*

----------


## lostsole31

He goes in and sees another ruin of a building, much like the very first one.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago will make his way over to the tower with everyone else. As he passes he says, *Not much to see over there, just empty ruins.* Hell open the entrance when he gets there

----------


## lostsole31

Ago passes the party heading west and then south around the curve of the tower. But there is no entrance that way, and a cliff dropoff that keeps him from continuing around the south of the tower. Instead, the party will find the entrance on the south side of the service building connected to the tower, over on the eastern side.

The outer door was once soild oak, but now it hangs askew on its hinges. Ago manipulates it some and it comes falling off its hinges easily. Still, the reinforced windows, solid stone construction, and connection to the watchtower mark this building as a military structure of some kind. This is just a front passage going in 10' with a wall on the west near the end.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Nodding to his party members, Ago will start heading inside with weapon and shield drawn.

----------


## lostsole31

With weapon-and-shield drawn ... Ago gets to the door.

Who follows in behind him? Shall I just assume a random, semi-sensible follow?

----------


## Kvard51

Lev sets the blade of his sword on his shoulder and follows behind Ago.

----------


## lostsole31

Sol stands just outside the doorway, standing behind Lev.

With the hallway and entrance taken, Ago, what now?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago will enter the tower to look around. He slowly twists his wrist, swinging his flail in little circles as he goes. In the closed space, the jingling of his armor and adornments sounds like a giant shaking a bag of 1,000 coins. This doesnt seem to bother him though.

----------


## lostsole31

While there is a sense of dread in this place, the group had gone  through too many builds such that Ago and Lev let their guard down. As  soon as Ago opens the door, he and Leve recoil from the stench of death  just enough to distract them from the dangers beyond.

*Surprise Round ...

S11:* Blue slams Ago with a low strike to his shin for *7*.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* Kwava delays ...

*R1T23:* Sol calls to Ago, *"Whatcha' see?"*

*R1T20:* Tsyra, your back is to a cliff, and what you can see is a completely full passage with no throughway. What do you do?

----------


## rypt

Conjuring an earthen blade as a precaution, Tsyra steps backwards to give room to Lev and Santiago in the event they wish to step out of the entranceway.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Form a kinetic blade that deals slashing damage.

Move action: Move to the square north of Visto.

Swift action: Adopt _scarlet einhander_ stance.

Standard action: Ready an action to attack with her kinetic blade an enemy that enters a square she threatens.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Seeing the crowded doorway, Ozzy is reminded again of an earlier trip to a house of charity and the fight that occurred in such cramped quarters. Therefore, Ozzy stays put and says, *The tower is too cramped. Take care!*

*Spoiler: Ozzy >>>> Ginny*
Show

_Any other entrances?_


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SwA: Enter Aura of Misfortune stance. 

SA: Ready a Melee touch Attack with Storm Gauntlets if an enemy enters a threatened space.
*Spoiler: If Readied Action Triggers*
Show

To Hit: (1d20+10)[*19*] vs Touch.
Damage: (1d3)[*1*] Cold, (1d3)[*3*] Electricity, (1d3)[*1*] Sonic damage. These ignore the first 10 points of Energy Resist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Seeing the crowded doorway, Ozzy is reminded again of an earlier trip to  a house of charity and the fight that occurred in such cramped  quarters. Therefore, Ozzy stays put and says, *The tower is too cramped. Take care!* 
*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

_Any other entrances?_
*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"I didn't see anything, want me to fly up to the top?"_

*R1T16:* Lev, what do you do?

----------


## Kvard51

Lev recoils in surprise when *Blue* comes out of nowhere to attack Ago.  But it is a short-lived surprise, as he responds with an overhand swing of his greatsword, hoping to end the battle before it really starts.

*Spoiler: Surprise!!*
Show

Risky Strike @ Blue: (1d20+7)[*10*] for [roll]2d6+12] Slashing damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Lev recoils in surprise when *Blue* comes out of  nowhere to attack Ago.   But it is a short-lived surprise, as he responds with an overhand swing  of his greatsword, hoping to end the battle before it really starts,  but ends up just dinging the doorway and his sword for his troubles.

*R1T15:* Brown bites Ago in his left hand with a soft crit for *10*, with claws screeching off his armor.

*R1T14:* Ago, you have shield in hand, but not weapon ... as you were busy opening a door. What do you do?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago yells out in pain, his face twists into a furious grimace as he calls down Abadars divine power on this zombie. He initiates a maneuver when he bites that opens lev up to attack. He calls out *Theres at least three in there! I could use some medical help Visto!*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SWA: smite evil on blue
SA:initiate hunting party with a bite at blue, giving lev an aoo if it hits.
Attack roll: (1d20+7)[*19*]not including smite
Damage (1d6+4)[*9*] not including smite damage

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Ago yells out in pain, his face twists into a furious grimace as he  calls down Abadars divine power on this zombie. He initiates a maneuver  when he bites that opens Lev up to attack, biting the zombie in the side of the head for *17*! He calls out *Theres at least three in there! I could use some medical help Visto!* 

Lev's AOO clangs off the side of the wall, nearly bouncing back on himself.

*R1T13-10:*  Red and Green snarl menacingly. Ganmeed is aware of danger. Blue attacks Ago, completely missing.

*R1T5:* Visto, what do you do?

Kwava on deck, Sol in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Visto moves into action, moving himself so he can see Ago from the outside of the room, he conjures up a healing rain upon his ally, to sooth his wounds and bring him back into the fight. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Nonaction: Generate 1TE and invest it into Soothing Rain
Move action: Move two squares to the West so he can see inside the room to where Ago is.
Standard action: Activate Soothing Rain on Ago, healing for (4d8)[*14*] HP

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Visto moves into action, moving himself so he can see Ago from the  outside of the room, he conjures up a healing rain upon his ally, to  sooth his wounds and bring him back into the fight. Ago regains *14 hp*. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Kwava moves north along the building, looking out for any other hostiles.

*R2T23:*  Sol flies in and just above Lev and Ago. He reaches out, and though he  has a little trouble with the doorjamb, he still touches Blue's shoulder  to scorch and destroy the void zombie! *"There's a spot open!"* he calls out.

*R2T20:* Tsyra, your readied action never went off. What do you do?

Ozzy/ Ginny on deck ....

----------


## rypt

Trusting in Sol's words, Tsyra prays for the guidance of Findeladlara as she rushes into the building to assist the apparently wounded and outnumbered Santiago.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Tsyra will move W, W, N, N, W into where I believe there is now an opening.  If the opening is in a different location, please adjust accordingly, even if a second move action is required.

Standard action: If Tsyra is able to move into the opening with a single move action, she will slash at the red zombie with her kinetic blade.
Attack: (d20+9)[*16*]
Damage: (2d6+5)[*17*]
The following bonuses are believed to be applicable, but have not been applied above: +1d6 damage from _scarlet einhander_, +1 attack from Elemental Overflow.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Trusting in Sol's words, Tsyra prays for the guidance of Findeladlara as  she rushes into the building to assist the apparently unwounded and  not-outnumbered Santiago. She slashes Red in the head for *21*,  cutting open its head and revealing its ruined, prion-ridden brain. The  skull part she separated dangles along the right side of its head,  slapping against its cheek, held in placed by greasy hair and twisting  skin.

*R2T17:* Ozzy, your readied action  never happened. An opening was called, but then was likely taken by  Tsyra. What do you do? What do you have Ginny do?

Lev on deck, Brown in the hole ...

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Seeing the combat in the hallway continues, Ozzy has no interest in trying to squeeze inside. Instead, Ozzy follows Kwavas move North around the building saying, *Lets stick together.*

*Spoiler: Ozzy >>>> Ginny*
Show

*Yes fly up top. Report back.*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: Move 2 Squares East, if Ozzy can then see Kwava head North until Adjacent to Kwava.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Seeing the combat in the hallway continues, Ozzy has no interest in  trying to squeeze inside. Instead, Ozzy follows Kwavas move North  around the building saying, *Lets stick together.Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny
Show

Yes fly up top. Report back.
* 
And with that, Ginny begins circling the tower to climb higher and higher.

*R2T16:* Lev, what do you do?

Brown on deck, Ago in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Lev considers his new skills and decides to put them to use.  He allocates some of his new energy into his attack, giving more power to his overhand chop at Red.

*Spoiler: I hope I'm doing this right...*
Show

SwA: Put 2 E into Chakra Power.
SA: Risky Strike at Red (1d20+7)[*26*] for (2d6+14)[*24*] Slashing Damage,  Crit if needed: (1d20+9)[*29*]

----------


## Kvard51

*Spoiler: Crit info*
Show

Severity Check: (1d20)[*19*]
Double Damage: (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Lev considers his new skills and decides to put  them to use.  He  allocates some of his new energy into his attack, giving more power to  his overhand chop at Red, but then immediately turns his sword to the  wall when he realizes that Tsyra is standing where he thought a zombie  might be!

*R2T15:* Brown slams Tsyra in her hip for *1 mod*, swings with the other fist, and meanwhile its tongue flails about, trying to get to her.

*R2T14:* Ago, your smite has faded since Blue has been sent to their final rest. What do you do? 

Red on deck, Green in the hole ....

----------


## AggressiveBread

With a satisfied smile, Ago gives Visto a hearty thumbs up. Invigorated, he follows Tsyra into the room drawing his flail as he goes to pull one of the zombies down.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: Try to flank With Tsyra, drawing flail with movement. If no flank is available, move adjacent to red.
SWA: initiate sweeping gambit.
SA: sweeping tail on red
Trip CMB check (1d20+13)[*17*](reduced strength added in because its already on my sheet)
Maneuver damage:(2d6+5)[*16*]
Sweeping gambit aoo(1d20+8)[*11*]
Damage:(1d8+4)[*10*] +5 damage from gambit

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* With a satisfied smile, Ago gives Visto a hearty  thumbs up. Invigorated,  he seeks to follow Tsyra into the room, but it is too crowded. He tries  to do a sweeping gambit on Brown from across the doorway after he takes  out his flail, but the door way throws off his attack.

*R2T13-10:* Red & Green both attack Tsyra to no avail.

*R2T5:* Visto, what do you do?

Kwava on deck, Sol in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Visto will keep an eye on the action, watching to make sure his ally doesn't get injured again while staying away from the fighting itself. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Visto is delaying.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Visto keeps an eye on the action, watching to make sure his ally  doesn't get injured again while staying away from the fighting itself. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T24:* Kwaja delays on lookout ....

*R3T23:* Sol swoops in above Tsyra and touches Red with his flaming hand, destroying the zombie. *"Another opening!"* he calls out. *"Tsyra, step in."*

*R3T20:* Tsyra, what do you do?

Ozzy/ Ginny on deck, Visto delaying ...

----------


## rypt

Tsyra shifts to her right as she slashes at the zombie nearer to the doorway.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: 5-foot step to the west.

Standard action: Attack the orange zombie.
Attack: (d20+9)[*19*]
Damage: (2d6+5)[*13*]
The following bonuses are believed to be applicable, but have not been applied above: +1d6 damage from scarlet einhander, +1 attack from Elemental Overflow.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Tsyra shifts to her right as she slashes at the zombie nearer to the doorway for *16* against its left foot. 

*R3T17:* Ozzy, while Ginny makes the spiral flight up the tower, what do you do?

Ginny on deck, Lev in the hole ....

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Ozzy keeps his head on a swivel for any surprises or reports from Ginny.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ozzy will delay.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Ozzy keeps his head on a swivel for any  surprises or reports from Ginny. Meanwhile, she continues flying around  and around, up and up, and ends her movement on the unseen western  side.*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"No glass for the lighthouse, but heavy shutters. I'll need a few seconds to take a pass around to look."_

*R3T16:* Lev, what do you do?

Brown on deck, Ago in the hole, Ozzy delaying ...

----------


## Kvard51

Lev, still unable to find his way into the room where the fighting is, begins singing a rousing tune of victory.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

Start Raging Song.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Lev, still unable to find his way into the room where the fighting is, begins singing a rousing tune of victory. 

*R3T15:* Brown slams Tsyra in the left upper arm for *4 mod*, then in the chest for another *4 mod*.

*R3T14:* Ago, you are currently suffering from your rake, and you may not begin any gambits on this turn. Do you take the raging song? What do you do?

Green on deck, Sol in the hole, Kwava/ Ozzy/ Ganmeed/ Visto delaying ...

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago takes a step into the room, letting the power of the song flow through him. He lets out his own bellowing roar to embolden his allies, then will loose a strike with his flail to knock down any zombie he can reach.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swa initiate encouraging roar. (+2 to hit and damage for allies within 30ft)
FA:5ft step into the room under Sol if that spot is open
SA: initiate tactical snap on green zombie
Attack with flail: (1d20+8)[*9*]
Modifiers: +2 encouraging roar, raging song bonus, -2 penalty for failed gambit.
Damage:(1d8+4)[*10*]
Same bonuses as above but failed gambit doesnt apply to damage 
Free trip attempt:(1d20+7)[*16*]
Same bonuses and penalties as before, but an additional +2 for
the maneuver 
Using the called trait, result in discord.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Ago takes a step into the room (directly below  Sol), letting the power of the song flow  through him. He lets out his own bellowing roar to embolden his allies  before loosing a strike with his flail to knock down any zombie he can  reach, and catching Brown in the gut with so wrecking a blow that Brown  is destroyed. The zombie's destruction heartens the paladin, easing his  flagging confidence from his failed attempt several seconds prior.

*R3T10:*  Green, who seems to have been a gnome in life (and was able to fit in  the smaller partial square), steps into the spot opened by Ago just now,  attacking the paladin fruitlessly.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T23:* Sol touches the gnome zombie with his burning hand to do *10 fire*.

*R4T20:* Tsyra, do you accept the raging song? What do you do?

Ginny on deck, Lev in the hole, Kwava/ Ozzy/ Ganmeed/ Visto delaying ...

----------


## rypt

Tsyra refuses the influence of Lev's melody as she attempts to cut down the remaining zombie.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action: Tsyra attacks the green zombie with her kinetic blade.
Attack: (d20+9)[*14*]
Damage: (2d6+5)[*14*]
The following bonuses are believed to be applicable, but have not been applied above: +1d6 damage from scarlet einhander, +1 attack from Elemental Overflow, +2 attack and +2 damage from Santiago's boost.

----------


## lostsole31

And with that stroke, Green is destroyed!

*Combat Ends** ...*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago looks at the spots the zombies once occupied with a mixture of pity and disgust. He spits on the ground, trying in vain to get the taste of the zombie he bit out of his mouth. He gives Tsyra a nod of respect. *Good work putting those creatures to rest. Are you hurt?*

----------


## rypt

Tsyra returns Santiago's nod in kind, but absent any words of praise, it is less than clear whether she is merely acknowledging his compliment or reciprocating the sentiment.

*"Not seriously,"* she replies.  *"If our capacity for healing is limited, I do not believe my wounds warrant immediate attention."
*
With her earthen blade still in hand, she examines the door for a moment before looking back at Santiago and Sol.  *"I am prepared to proceed if you are."*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago narrows his eyes for a moment as if trying to read her reaction. He gives up on this quickly however, returning to his usual confidence. He calls to the others outside, *Were all clear in here. Tsyras got some light wounds, but other than that were okay.* he then takes up a position by the western door with flail and shield ready. *Whatever created these zombies could still be here. Lets stay vigilant.*

----------


## meemaas

Visto takes the chance to apply a bit of healing to Tsyra, restoring her to full fighting power in a matter of moments. *"Visto has plenty of healing to give to all his Friends whenever healing is needed."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Visto will use his Unicorn Feathering to heal Tsyra. Gonna be massively overkill, but that's fine.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

After the sounds of battle die away, Ozzy contacts Ginny telepathically and says,
*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*Sounds like the fight is over now. Anything of note at the top of the tower?*


Speaking to Kwava now, Ozzy opines, *Sounds like everythings quieted down in there. We should head back.* Putting words to actions, Ozzy will move to rejoin the group in the tower.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"Nope. Closed wooden shutters."_

Kwava and Ganmeed gather at the very back of the group, but everyone is still spilling out a little because there are a lot of you.

What now?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Santiago will put away his flail to open the door to the southwest

----------


## lostsole31

The door's knob turns, but the door appears to be barred from the inside.

----------


## AggressiveBread

He turns back to the party. *The door is barred. There could be survivors inside who were sheltering from the dead.* Hell knock on the door several times with a gauntleted hand, *If theres anyone in there, weve killed the zombies! We mean you no harm!*

----------


## lostsole31

There is no answer ...

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

*Hmm, anyone handy at getting to another side of a barred door?* Ozzy asks after rejoining the party and spotting the locked door. 

Ozzy considers their options should no one have a suitable means of bypassing the barred portal.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Maybe?"* says Sol. *"Sometimes you just can't get to the barring mechanism, but sometimes you can."*

He goes up to it and starts doing some mechanical sorcery, but nothing happens. *"Tsyra, Engineer ... could you come give me a hand, please?"*

Assuming Tsyra helps, they determine that only brute force is going to break this door down, not mechanical trickery.

----------


## AggressiveBread

*Lev could you give me a hand? I was weakened by the zombies, but I think we can manage together.* he muses to himself *Havent busted in a door like this in a long time. Brings back memories.*Santiago will roll his shoulders and begin trying to force the door open. Hopefully with help from Lev.

----------


## lostsole31

Assuming that Ago assists Lev as above, three attempts do not heave the door open.

There is a body shuffle as Kwava comes forward to try, asking Lev to assist him, rather than the other way around. Lev doesn't do that good a job assisting, but on the second try, they heave the door open. It seems that the bandy-legged elf is stronger even than Lev or Ago.

Beyond is the ground floor. This large area is empty, save for a few mounds of destroyed furniture and other rubble and a set of stairs that spiral upwards.

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago gives Kwava a pat on the back before advancing up the stairs with flail and shield in hand.

----------


## lostsole31

No sooner does Ago get to the bottom of the stairs to begin to climb (and the party falls in behind him) than a woman's voice calls down. *"Stop there! Say something so I know you're alive."*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago looks relieved upon hearing the voice.
*Thank the gods there are survivors. We mean you no harm! We took care of the zombies outside and around the settlement! Are you hurt!*

----------


## meemaas

Visto hasn't been much help lately, his talents not useful when it comes to being friendly or breaking things, but he lights up at the thought that he may be useful now. *"If new Friends have anyone in need of healing, let them know that Visto would be happy to be of assistance."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Thank the gods, yes! We have wounded. Come on up, and be quick about it, for there are monsters lurking in the woods."*

The party is invited up, and finds that no matter where they go, it is really cramped. The Witchlight was just a lighthouse, and was never meant to have a lot of people in it.

Once the party crams into the upper levels, the de facto leader of the Cypheramages introduces herself as Samarith Beldusk. It turns out Sol has only a passing acquaintance with her, because he joined the Gold Goblin just as she was serving a brief stint there as a server before being inducted into the Cypher Lodge.

Samaritha leads them into area *B5d* to speak with them. She suspects that the monsters in the woods have noticed the PCs as well and might be massing for another attack, so she sends one of her cyphermages up top to area *B5f* to keep a watch before she bombards the PCs with questions, particularly asking them if theyve encountered any of the monsters yet. She doesnt know what to call them, only that theyre ferocious, resistant to magic, probably venomous, and that those whom the creatures kill arise as zombies. She breathlessly and quickly recounts the story of her time on the island, and ends by practically begging the PCs to heal her injured companions and then lead them off the island to safety.

*Spoiler: The Cyphermages in Witchlight*
Show

Led by a wizard named Fenella Bromathan, the cyphermages arrived on Devils Elbow 3 days before the PCs. Their first 2 days were relatively productive, although they were concerned that there didnt seem to be enough noqual around, considering the number of craters on the island. Initially, the cyphermages assumed the shortage was because other prospectors had reached the sites before them, but now, the surviving cyphermages have come to suspect other reasons.

The original contingent of cyphermages numbered 12 in all; Fenella Bromathan, her new apprentice Samaritha Beldusk, and ten minor wizards who were along for the experience and to provide assistance. Of those 12, only five remain alive, and of those five, only three are conscious. Fenella was among the first to die the night the monsters converged on Witchlight and attacked the cyphermages. Faced with magic-resistant and deadly foes, the cyphermages were torn apart. Those who survived did so only by retreating to the watchtower and barricading themselves in. They could do little more than watch as the bodies of their dead, left in the rubble, eventually rose as void zombies and staggered off into the surrounding woodlands to seek out safe and secluded places to birth their alien young.

Since Fenellas death, Samaritha has assumed control of the operation. Periodically, she travels up to the top of the tower to fire off an eye-catching spell like _pyrotechnics_ in hopes of attracting the attention of others on the island for help. When Goldhammers men arrived late yesterday, the cyphermages thought they were rescued, but could only watch as the men refused to approach the ruins further without being met outsidea tactic that ended poorly for them as they were ambushed and slaughtered by monsters lurking in the nearby woods. When the cyphermages sighted the _Flying Cloud_, Samaritha did her best to attract the ships attention with another _pyrotechnics_ spell, and is now considering a risky flight down the mountainside to seek aid. Fear of the monsters and a sense of duty to the cyphermages too injured to move have kept her here for now.

Samaritha and her companions are all wounded to one degree or another, but shes quick to point out that none of them have been bitten by the monstersan important distinction, she says, since those who were bitten and then later died rose as zombies. She points to the void zombies as an example, some of whom were trapped in the ground floor of the tower. Unless the PCs come up with a much better plan, Samaritha wants to remain holed up here in the relative safety of the tower until a ship arrives, at which point shes willing to risk the journey downhill to rescue (provided the PCs are there to help protect her and her fellow wizards).

----------


## AggressiveBread

With Santiagos ability to heal being much weaker than Vistos he will leave the injured in his care. Once that is underway he begins to confer with Samarith. *Our ship the Flying Cloud should be returning within a day. They would be happy to return you to Riddleport, and we will do all within our power to escort you to the dock.
Would you be willing to share some of the skymetal youve collected as compensation? We have been unable to find any ourselves thus far.*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Yes, we can give you half,"* says Samaritha. She describes their current store of noqual in the small chest.

Visto, do you go about to see to the wounded?

----------


## meemaas

Visto heads straight for the wounded and immediately gets to work, applying his healing to each of them in turn. He almost seems giddy to be helping like this. 

*Spoiler*
Show

He will apply Unicorn Feathering to every person known to be injured, no matter how minor.

----------


## lostsole31

And with that, the Cyphermages are all healed!

The Cyphermage guard atop the tower cries out an alarm down the stairs, *"Here they come again!"*

Samaritha's face grows pale with fear and she races downstairs to make sure the doors to area *B4* are closed tightly. Some of you might follow her down. She looks unhappy to see the door that was busted down, but at least the two main doors in *B4* are intact. She admits openly that she's not sure why the creatures didn't attack the PCs earlier, but she suspects that their activity cycles have something to do with it.

Kwava and Ganmeed are up with the cyphermage in the tower, and everyone else is jammed in area *B5b/c* at this time, save for another cyphermage *B5d*.

Does anyone do anything, or hold position for now?

----------


## Kvard51

*"Should we not go to the lowest defensible level to make our initial stand, but ready to fight our way back up to the top level, if necessary?"* Lev asks, watching the preparations the Cyphermages are making?

----------


## lostsole31

Sol answers for Samaritha. *"Listen, they aren't battle-trained like you. Besides, up here it is more congested. If you think the majority of us should go down, fine."*

----------


## rypt

*"Where did you--"* Tsyra is about to ask Samaritha about the source of their starmetal when the warning cry comes from above.  She follows the cyphermage downstairs and assists her in securing the doors in *B4*.  Before closing the outermost doors, she touches a hand to the doorframe and intones a prayer to Findeladlara.  

*"What is your best estimate of their number?"* she asks once the doors have been closed.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Hearing that the monstrous enemies capable of creating Void Zombies are approaching, Ozzy looks towards a nearby shuttered window that Ginny perceived earlier on the wing and tries to determine if Ginny could exit through one. 

If she can, Ozzy will have her fly out saying, *Need your eyes out there Ginny. Harass them as you can but keep moving and let me know how many we have to deal with.*

If Ginny cant exit out a window or other roof access point, Ozzy will open doors as necessary to get her out before they become besieged. He will then close up the tower as best he can and tell his allies, *Alright we have Ginny outside so she can give me feedback on how its looking out there while also making a nuisance of herself to our enemies. Kwaja, and anyone else with farther ranged attacks may wish to stay up at the observation floor and do what you can from the windows. Just be prepared to bar them if the enemies look like they will climb or fly in. The rest of us should remain on the ground floor while the mages turtle up or use their spells to give us advantage at their discretion. We should try to keep them bottlenecked at the tower entrance as much as possible. We have Vistos healing so we should have endurance on our side as long as we dont let them overwhelm us.*

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago will stay up on this floor adjacent to one of the windows, ready to protect the cyphermages if need be.

----------


## lostsole31

> *"What is your best estimate of their number?"* she asks once the doors have been closed.


She thanks Tsyra, and then she begins heading upstairs again after answering, *"Unknown."*

Does Tsyra stay on the ground floor, or head upstairs as well?



> If she can, Ozzy will have her fly out saying, *Need your eyes out there Ginny. Harass them as you can but keep moving and let me know how many we have to deal with.*


Ginny flies out a window before it is shuttered again.

Kwaja has been on the top floor, but Sol will go to assist him with his bombs.



> Ago will stay up on this floor adjacent to one of the windows, ready to protect the cyphermages if need be.


Done.

Lev, Visto, and (as above) Tsyra?

----------


## meemaas

Visto has an idea and quickly brings it up to the others. *"Visto can cause large amounts of plants to grow and impede their way. Visto could block the door with them so Friends can pick off the enemy."*

*Spoiler*
Show

If the others vacate the ground floor or at least give a wide berth to the entrance, Visto will empower his Verdant Vambraces with 2E and then ready himself to apply its effects centered far enough from the door to cover the door and their approach. While waiting, he will reactivate it every few moments to try and make sure that it remains in effect without wearing off.

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

*Sounds good Visto. If they make it beyond that we can still hold them at the stairs as a chokepoint.* Ozzy says and remains adjacent to Visto to avoid the area of effect of his magic.

----------


## lostsole31

Given the above tactic suggested (and seconded), does Tsyra stay on the ground floor, or pull back? If she pulls back, to where does she pull back?

----------


## rypt

Tsyra calls upwards, *"Let those on the roof know that the doors at the entrance cannot be locked or barred.  They will not hold for long."*

Moving then to the south of the suqur, she looks back at Visto and Lev.  *"If they are able to enter this room in great numbers, we must withdraw to the level above.  Is that understood?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"They're surging out of the forest!"* screams Sol as loud as he can so the ground floor can hear.

Ozzy hears a similar report.

*"Their numbers have grown!"* calls a very worried Samaritha.

The  wave of monsters reaches the tower, the beasts scrambling up the sides  and scratching at its foundations. To the heroes below (Visto, Ozzy,  Tsyra), it is particularly unnerving. It sounds like the entire place is  crawling with monsters, heard easily by all characters at all levels.  The creatures hammer and claw and bite at the tower's windows and at the  outer ground floor door. The window shutters can't hold forever, though  they seems fairly strong for the moment. A shutter near Lev and Ago  partially shatters, and a wriggling black tentacle whips around trying  to feel things when Lev cuts it off and there's a a bunch of extra  scrabbling only increasing now from greater numbers, but the battering  outside all window shutters and doors do not  lessen.

A few seconds later, that same window shutter - now  weakened - blasts open right by Lev and Ago! What they see is something  like a small (still Medium-sized), hairless, blue lion-like creature  with twin tentacular tails. Dozens more thick tentacles quiver and  twitch where its main should be!

The window aperture itself is  not particularly wide for such a creature (or yourselves) to pass  through easily, and it is struggling to get through.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T26:* *"Did I just hear a breach?"* calls down Sol.

*R1T24:* Ozzy,  you didn't hear the smashing window shutter upstairs, but  Ginny just told you that the entire tower is covered in blue creatures,  and it looks like they just opened a spot mid-tower. What do you do?

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Surprised at the suddenness of the attack, Ozzy calls out, *"Ginny says tower's swarmed, breach mid-tower!"*

Adopting a stance, Ozzy prepares to face attackers should the ground floor be breached next. 

*Spoiler: Ozzy >>>> Ginny*
Show

*Give em hell Ginny!*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SwA: Enter Aura of Misfortune Stance.
Standard Action: Ready a Ranged Touch Attack with the Storm Gauntlets should an enemy enter Ozzys sight lines.
FA: Speak/Telepathy

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Surprised at the suddenness of the attack, Ozzy calls out, *"Ginny says tower's swarmed, breach mid-tower!"*

Adopting a stance, Ozzy prepares to face attackers should the ground floor be breached next.*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*Give em hell Ginny!*
 
To which she responds*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

_"You want me to ... what?!? There's too many of them! What the hell am I supposed to do?"_

*R1T19:* Tsyra, what do you do?

----------


## rypt

Tsyra she waits to see how the attack progresses.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tsyra will delay.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Something occurs to Tsyra, but for the moment she waits to see how  the attack progresses. 

*R1T14:* The akata in the  windowframe, wriggles around, unable to get farther into the room. It  bites at the cyphermage standing there in shock, biting him in the upper  left arm for *4*.

*R1T10:* Kwava starts double-moving down the stairs.

*R1T9:* Lev,  there is a monster (see pictures in Discord) stuck in the window,  trying to push in, and it just bit a cyphermage. What do you do?

Tsyra delaying ...

----------


## Kvard51

Lev moves to block the aperture, trying to push the beast back out the window.  As he moves toward the blue-lion creature, he searches his memories of tales and ballads so he can battle it more effectively.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

MA - Move in front of the window.
FA: Invest 2 E in Chakra Power and 2 in Wolf's Hunger
SA: Bullrush to shove back out the window (1d20+10)[*23*]

I added the +2 CMB from Chakra Power

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Lev moves to block the aperture, but Ago is in  the way. Lev can still reach to try to push the beast back out of the  window, and as he does so, his mouth complete distends and changes form  to now appear as a long, lupine muzzle with sharp teeth. His mouth  easily presses against the monster to plunger the monster out the window  easily! What makes this really creepy, though, and you (plural) are  just now realizing it .... these monsters have NO vocalizations. No  growls, yips, mews, roars, nothing. All is dreadful silence except the  sounds of their claws on the stone outside. Lev searches his  memories of tales and ballads so he can battle it more effectively. 

*R1T6:* Ago,  Lev-Wolf just reached past you and booped the critter out the window,  but the sounds of clicking claws on stone through the wall tell you that  there are scores waiting to take that one's place ... and who knows  what is happening at other windows. What do you do?

----------


## AggressiveBread

Ago takes just a second to absorb Levs appearance before turning back to the matter at hand. He begins barking out commands with an unshakable confidence that bolsters those nearby. *Mages away from the windows hide under a bed If you must! I swear by Abadars light you shall live to see tomorrow!*
Entering a defensive posture, he reaches out his hand to heal the wounded mage.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: initiate indomitable presence (everyone in 30ft gets the benefit of diehard, and +5 against poison, death, fatigue, and exhaustion)
SWA:enter inner sphere stance 
SA: Use lay on hands on the wounded mage to my NE
Healing: (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Ago takes just a second to absorb Levs appearance before turning back  to the matter at hand. He begins barking out commands with an unshakable  confidence that bolsters those nearby. *Mages, away from the windows hide under a bed If you must! I swear by Abadars light you shall live to see tomorrow!*Entering a defensive posture, he reaches out his hand and fully heals the wounded mage.

*R1T5-4:* The mages all scram to clear the area for the heroes (incl. Samaritha).

*End of Round**:*   A tremor shakes the entire tower. It is bad enough to knock the poorly  balanced Ago off his feet, as well as all of the Cyphermages (Samaritha  keeps her feet, though). The tremor lasts only a few seconds, but  afterward the tower has a barely perceptible lean to the south. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T26:* Sol delays where he is...

*R2T24:* Ozzy, your readied action didn't occur. What do you do?

Monsters on deck, Kwava in the hole, Tsyra delaying ...

----------


## rypt

Tsyra is visibly alarmed by the shaking of the tower, and once the tremor subsides, she begins to examine the tower's walls, hoping to ascertain the integrity of the structure and the risk that it might topple over or collapse.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Assess the integrity of the tower.  If Tsyra believes that the tower is at risk of toppling or collapsing, she will alert the others to the danger and indicate that they cannot remain inside.

Standard action: If her assessment indicates a risk to remaining inside the tower, she will move to the broken door between B5a and B4.  If she assesses no risk, she will ready an action to attack with a ranged kinetic blast any enemy who enters within 30 ft.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* Tsyra is visibly alarmed by the shaking of the tower. Once the  tremor subsides she begins to examine the tower's walls, hoping to  ascertain the integrity of the structure and the risk that it might  topple over or collapse. Alarmed, she cries out, *"Everyone out of the tower, it's going to collapse!"* as she rushes over to the destroyed doorway.

*R2T24:* Ozzy, as mentioned before, your readied action did not happen. What do you do?

Monsters on deck, Kwava in the hole, Visto delaying ...

----------


## bcool999

*Ozlech*

Concerned at Tsyras warning, Ozzy wishes to move to the towers entrance and possible escape, but curses and moves his essence as he runs above shouting, *TOWERS FALLING EVACUATE NOW!*

*Spoiler: Ozlech >>>> Ginny*
Show

*Try to draw off some beasts at the entrance. Hit and fly.*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SwA: Move 1E from Aura of adaptable and 1 E from Storm Gauntlets to power Brume Treads to 2E Giving Ozzy +10 enhancement to speed and +4 to acrobatics.

Move Action+Standard Action: Move as high up the tower as 80ft of movement that ignores difficult terrain will get him to shout out his warning to everyone he can.

FA: Shout out Warning.

FA: Telepathy Ginny to use Flyby attack to pull aggro from the door.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Concerned at Tsyras warning, Ozzy but curses and moves his essence as he  runs above, shouting,*TOWERS FALLING EVACUATE NOW!*  just as he passes the second-to-last level and is on the final  staircase, yelling up to Sol. (He passed Kwava going the other  way.)*Spoiler: Ozzy >>> Ginny*
Show

*Try to draw off some beasts at the entrance. Hit and fly.*

*Spoiler: Ginny >>> Ozzy*
Show

*"Got it. Here goes ............ GAHH! Get off ...... no, LET GO! Get .... aahhhhhahhhhhhh**ahhhhhhh...."*

Ozzy senses that his connection to Ginny has ended.

*R2T14:*  Everyone in every level hears the clawing and scrathing on stone from  outside every wall and shutter throughout the tower. There are too many  right now for one to even get to push into the window towards Ago right  now.

*R2T10:*  Kwava continues down, ending up right where Ozzy had just left, near Visto.

*R2T9:* Lev, what do you do?

Ago on deck, Cyphermages in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

*"Ago, get the Cyphermages headed downstairs.  I'll go and help clear a path!"*  Lev spins on his heel and sprints down the stairs, drawing his greatsword as he goes.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

MA+MA: Double Move down the stairs.
FA Draw Sword as he moves.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* *"Ago, get the Cyphermages headed downstairs.  I'll go and help clear a path!"*  Lev spins on his heel and sprints down the stairs, drawing his greatsword as he goes. 

*R2T6:* Ago, what do you do? You had been knocked prone by the tremor.

Cyphermages on deck/ in the hole ...

----------


## AggressiveBread

Getting to his feet slowly. Ago calls down.*Theres too many beasts for the mages to push out into them! It may be safer to ride out the collapse than to risk getting bitten!* he turns to the mages, *Were heading downstairs. Stay behind me!*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: stand up
SA: move towards the stairs to the first floor as far as I can get
If he has to make a saving throw between now and his next turn, hell use his unbreakable gambit.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* Getting to his feet slowly. Ago calls down.*Theres  too many beasts for the mages to push out into them! It may be safer to  ride out the collapse than to risk getting bitten!"* he turns to the prone mages as he passes them, *Were heading downstairs. Stay behind me!* 

*R2T5-4:*  The Cyphermages get to their feet. Those on upper levels begin coming  down, but the ones on the second don't pass Ago, though one from the  highest level likewise doesn't try to push past Ozzy.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Tsyra, what do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Monsters in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Visto start downstairs after the others, he doesn't have any tactical help he can provide, and he knows his storms would do as much damage to the tower as the monsters already are. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Visto comes out of delay to head down the stairs.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T3:* Visto steps downstairs after the others. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* Tsyra, what do you do?

Ozzy on deck, Monsters in the hole ...

----------

